# Melt Down



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

Hello Everyone 

Geesh, I thought I would never find the time to set this journal up.  First, I'd like to thank you for stopping by.  Secondly, all advice is and will be greatly appreciated, if you will

Okay, this is going to be a true challenge for me.  But, I'm going to give it ALL I have.

As most of you already know, I have Stage IV Endometriosis and am receiving monthly Lupron Depot 3.75 injections.  These injections started Feb 26th 2004 and will continue for 3 to 6 months.  This little hormone is making it hard for me to lose the weight I've gained during heavy hormone treatments which, started after my first competition in June of 2003.  Since then, I've managed to put on 55lbs.  Most of it being water and part being fat.  Hey, it makes me feel a little better:heehee:

So, here I am starting up another journal.  Melt Down!  Let me tell you how I plan to "melt" the fat away.  Or, rather attempt to "melt" it away.  It's all trial and error, right? 

*Diet*:  My diet will change every 6 weeks.  Less than 6 if changes are still being made.  Each 6 weeks is considered a session.  So, each session will have, a "diet' phase.  There will be a total of 3-6 phases (and I say 3 to 6 because I cannot promise surgery will hold off that long).  

***With each phase comes new stats, pics & diet.  Pics will not be posted until either mid way or final results.  I'm currently working on my diet.  At the latest, it'll be posted tomorrow morning.

*Melt Down Reward*:  I will have daily & weekly rewards.  I will only be rewarded if I stick to my diet on a daily basis.  *IF* I cheat more than once during the week, there will be *no* weekly reward.  Weekly rewards will be something like, going to my favorite restaurant.

*Cardio*:  30 to 45 minutes, 3 days per week.

*Day 1*:  Treadmil
*Day 2*:  Precor Elliptical Glider
*Day 3*:  Tread: 15min, Bike:15min & Glider:  15-20min

***  If the weather is nice, cardio will be done outside.

*Weight Training*:  Will be done 3 days a week.  Starting next week!  Missed sessions, trained muscle groups & workouts will be reported each day they occur.

*Melt Down Goal*:  To lose everything I've gained during hormone therapy.  To get the "Babsie" back to her old self again.  I've put on 50+lbs and it's coming off!!!

*Melt Down Challenge*: To compete in September 2004.  This is *ONLY* if hormone therapy, weight training & diet go according to plan.

*Melt Down Supplements*:  

*Multi-Vitamin
*Glucosamine Chondroitin
*Glutamine
*Protein  --  Nectar or Reloaded
*Nitrous
*Beta 3
*MM4
*Subdue


*NOTE*:  Tonight I will have stats, pics and B/F taken.  Remember, pics will *not* be posted until mid way or final results.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 16, 2004)

Gooooooooooooooooooooo Babsie!  Very well thought out!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey THANKS JLB!!!  You think it sounds okay?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 16, 2004)

Im sorry to ask
but what is endometriosis?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

It's okay.

Endometriosis is a condition in which bits of the tissue similar to the lining of the uterus (endometrium) grow in other parts of the body. Like the uterine lining, this tissue builds up and sheds in response to monthly hormonal cycles. However, there is no natural outlet for the blood discarded from these implants. Instead, it falls onto surrounding organs, causing swelling and inflammation. This repeated irritation leads to the development of scar tissue and adhesions in the area of the endometrial implants.

I'm am at a stage 4 which means, there's no other place for my endo to spill.  I have cul-de-sacs on/in my ovaries, uterus and colon.  So, now, it's spilling onto/into my other organs.  Feb I had my Laparascopy done and my doctor said it's on/in my colon.  We're hoping the Lupron Injections will "burn" the Endo from my colon.

Believe me, it's the pits


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 16, 2004)

o ok
thanks for telling me

  poor you

sounds bad


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

You're welcome hon.  Anytime you want to ask me a question, you go ahead and do so.  It takes a lot to embarrass me.

There are NO words to describe the pain.  There are good days and then there are BAD ones also.....REALLY REALLY bad.  So, I'm trying to keep focus on other things.  Which seems to help.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 16, 2004)

:*(

i was hoping it wasnt a painful condition...
sorry im naive...

well i hope it gets better and everything works out


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm sure things will liven up for me.  

You don't need to apologize hon.  I'm naive too


----------



## Jill (Mar 16, 2004)

Good luck hot stuff, Ill be folllowing along too!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey thanks Jill.

I'm still working on my diet........plugging away at the numbers...........


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 16, 2004)

Good Luck Babsie!! I'm sure you'll be able to do it!


----------



## jstar (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi Babsie 

You have an amazing attitude and so much inner strength...very admirable  I will be following along and watching. Truly amazing seeing your comp picture and knowing you achieved that body while dealing with endo..WOW.

I never knew what it was really, thank you for shedding some light. I will pray the pain goes away for ya hun!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 16, 2004)

Best of luck Babs! Ill def be following! 
I love your idea with the "rewards"


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> Good Luck Babsie!! I'm sure you'll be able to do it!



I'm keeping my fingers crossed hon.  Thanks for the luck.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey Honey--- I am totally here for you!! Good Luck on all your goals!!! 

You know I am here for you if you need to talk about anything, especially Endometriosis since I have it also

This was VERY Well thought out--LOOKS AWESOME!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Hi Babsie
> 
> You have an amazing attitude and so much inner strength...very admirable  I will be following along and watching. Truly amazing seeing your comp picture and knowing you achieved that body while dealing with endo..WOW.
> ...




Ugh.  I had everything all typed out earlier and I lost it all.  

Jstar,  thank you so much for stopping in.  It really means a lot knowing I have friends to count on.  So don't go being a stranger on me 

Endo is def. a tough battle.  There is no cure for it so, I've been on an emotional rollar coaster for quite some time and, it seemed to get worse after I knew what stage I was at.  Being on Lupron doesn't help any.  Actually, it makes it worse.  Not the pain.  The sadness and frustration that comes in learning about things going on inside your body.  I'm starting to get strong.  Mentally.  Not all there and I figured setting this journal would  be a nice place to start.  I still get sad from time to time when wondering the usual  --  "Why me, why now" sort of thing.  After learning I'm not alone and this happens to over 2million other women, I knew I wasn't totally in this by myself.  My husband is trying to be supportive.  I won't bore you with this.  If you have any questions though, feel free to ask hon. K?

Training while having Endo was tough and I'm very thankful my PT tried to understand.  Sometimes you'd think he understood and then some he wondered if I was blowing smoke up his rump.  So yeah, training was tough and I missed quite a few sessions.  

So, when are you going to get back on stage???

Keep in touch and don't be a stranger hon.
Babs


----------



## sara (Mar 16, 2004)

Good luck hon  I know you can do it... you will be on stage September 04


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Best of luck Babs! Ill def be following!
> I love your idea with the "rewards"



JENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!  How are you doing?????

Thanks.  I knew it worked for me last time.  My feelings are, this:  You sacrifice all day and during the weekends, week after week it's the same thing.  What do you have to look forward to when you go home each night or in the end, but a healthier sexier looking you???  (not that that's NOT good) I feel most every diet fails because they get old, boring, it becomes every day routine..the same type foods, etc.....So who says we still cannot have what we REALLY like, yet still lose inches, pounds, etc....?  Every day or once a week we have to have something (short term) to look forward to since most diets are long term....There needs to be something short term whether it's every day, weekly, bi-weekly or monthly put in play or else, you start thinking........."Screw this, this isn't how I want to live my life, how strict!!!".  So, I set up the reward program.  It's motivation!!! If you set your diet up based on the foods you like and knowing at the end of the day or week, something tasty is coming your way, it's bound to work and you're bound to stick to it more so than not.  Food doesn't always have to be a reward.  It could be winning that trophy for competition, or fitting into that fancy dress you wore 3 years ago...what ever you'd like to set as motivation (as long as it's within reason) it's bound to have positive mental affects to your dieting/training program.

What are your thoughts?

babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey Honey--- I am totally here for you!! Good Luck on all your goals!!!
> 
> You know I am here for you if you need to talk about anything, especially Endometriosis since I have it also
> ...



Aww thanks Stacey.  I'm fixing to hit the gym tonight.  Not weights.  Just cardio.  I may just do my cardio at home.  Starting to get a headache.

Thanks for listening to me hon.  I really do appreciate a listening ear.  Or eye in this matter!  

Take care and be safe.

Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Good luck hon  I know you can do it... you will be on stage September 04




HEY SARA!!!  Thanks hon.  I hope to be on stage.  That's what my dream will be before things get worse with this Endo stuff......Maybe I'll put in a special request to my doctor and extra prayers....Think that would work?

Thanks for stopping in here.  

THIS IS GREAT!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey Babs- I'm here anytime for ya

Have fun with your cardio- I will be doing mine in one hour-- Outdoors!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

I'll be doing mine indoors.  We got LOTS of snow today.

Okay.  I'm moving to Texas!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 16, 2004)

ohh gosh!! SORRRRRY!!!

Its SO Pretty here. Very Sunny!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

Oh, you're so silly...No need to say you're sorry!  hush hush 

I bet it's pretty there.  When my mom lived in Dallas Tx, she would call me everyday and say, "What's the weather like their?"  I'd be like  

I thought about talking to my hubby about moving their.  It'd be sooooo nice.  We could play outside EVERY DAY!!!!!!!!...........And, not have to pay State Taxes....lol


----------



## Stacey (Mar 16, 2004)

YEAH MOVE DOWN HERE!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

Okay...I'll talk to him tonight.  I'm just sick of Ohio.  BORING!!!!!  My mom says EVERYONE is sooooooo nice over there.


----------



## Paynne (Mar 16, 2004)

Wow, your description of endo sounds like it's no joke.  Great to see you have the fighting spirit. Go Babs!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey Honey--- I am totally here for you!! Good Luck on all your goals!!!
> 
> You know I am here for you if you need to talk about anything, especially Endometriosis since I have it also
> ...



You have it too??

ok can some one fill me in on this
is this pretty common in women?
sorry like i said im naive...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Okay...I'll talk to him tonight.  I'm just sick of Ohio.  BORING!!!!!  My mom says EVERYONE is sooooooo nice over there.



Yea!
move to my town LOL

well...some people are nice, others are not...

in south Waco (a town 15-20 miles from here)

there are like 15 murders a year lol...
so not everyone is nice

But the town i live in rox, small but everyone is nice
and schools a blast (NOT the work, just the peeps that go there )


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> You have it too??
> 
> ok can some one fill me in on this
> ...




Sure, click on my Pink link......you'll be routed to my story and LOTS LOTS of information


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 17, 2004)

Okay Cat, you just scared the bajesus out of me.......15 is a lot.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 17, 2004)

Todays meals will be posted until I can come up with a "doable" diet plan for 6 weeks.  At the moment I'm working with a Pro-Figure athlete in helping me put something in place.  She knows my goals ect.....After the meal plan is put into place, it may change *IF* my doctor says it's not good.  On the 25th, my gyno will know everything I'm tossing into my mouth including, supplements.  I don't want this stuff back firing at me.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 17, 2004)

8am
4 egg white
1 yolk
6oz Chicken Breast
Vanilla Sunrise
multi vitamin

10am
coffee
16oz water
5 strawberries
heaping cream
grapefruit

1pm
12oz tuna
mayo
broc
Vanilla Sunrise
16oz water


----------



## Jill (Mar 17, 2004)

How many meals will you be eating daily? What are your macros going to be approx?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 17, 2004)

I'll be eating close to 6 meals daily.  Right now, nothing is set in stone hon.  I'm waiting on my diet as we speak.  I'll call her later on.  She's out of state in all.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 17, 2004)

Hey Cats-- Yep I have it too! It's not fun at all!!!!! But I'm trying to fight it like Babsie!!! It's common...but not Extremly Common..ya know what I mean..?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 17, 2004)

Babsie...is that similar to a B.I. diet?

Which figure person will you be working with?  I know your excited and such to find out how things will be going!   Just promise us you will not push yourself harder than you should!  Your health comes first..k?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 17, 2004)

JODIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!  How was your meeting today?  Missed you.

Some of the stuff on there is.  Pretty close though.  That's just to hold me over until everything is finalized.

Remember the thread I started about you "keeping" contest pics from us?  Then we got to talking about one of the girls, "Angie" who's pics were also up in that site.  We talked about how her face looked really dried out during her photo shoot, and how she turned pro either this year or last ...etc...?  Anyway....it's her nutritionist and, Angie making my diet for me.  It'll be a long process to follow in order to make the right changes.  They don't want me to hit the weights yet.  They want me to basically diet and do cardio 3 times a week.  I'll actually meet with the two of them soon.

For minds sake, I'm thinking of starting the weights next week.  NOT hitting it hard.  Basically hitting them like a TOTAL beginner would.

You're absolutely correct.  My health does come first and if things get worse with me before the hysterectomy, then the comp will have to wait until all is well.  The comp is strictly set up as a challenge.  It would be nice to do, yes, but not nice enough to sacrifice my health.  LOL.......listen to me....like dieting down for a comp is healthy.....  I just know I really want this.  It's soooo hard watching you all get ready for comps, when I should be doing it also, but I cannot.  I've been away from the weights for sooo long and I miss it.  I really really miss it  Before too long, I'm going to have a HUGE scar from hip to hip.........and what judge is going to say I look great in a bikini?  None!  I just feel this is my last chance to stand on stage and feel good about my appearance.  You know?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 17, 2004)

I have heard really good things about Angie.  I hear she is a real sweetheart!  Now Roger....he seems like he would be one tough cookie to have as an advisor.  It's no wonder Angie always looks great.  You'll be in good hands (imo).

Your meds may have you holding alot of water weight.  Once the diet kicks in, that will seem like its falling off.  Just stay positive and follow the advice your giving.  Just remember...opinions are like azzholes..everyone has one!  So stick to the ones you know!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 17, 2004)

Great advice Jodie!!!!

Heya Babs~ I totally understand where your coming from... Now I wish a lot that I was still doing the comp~Butterfly was right, it may take me A long, long time to get pregnant.

Your mind is in the right place though, putting your health first!!

Love ya!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 17, 2004)

Good afternoon/evening


----------



## jstar (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi Babs!

I promise I won't be a stranger!!! I am not sure when exactly I will be on stage again but, like you, I also have the "itch" to diet down and get ready just like everyone on here.  We got 7" snow in the past day and more is coming on Friday - I know it makes it that much more difficult to think spring is right around the corner.

I totally agree with you about having rewards built into your program. Is this what you did to lose 40 lbs for your last comp? My goal is to wear a certain outfit (jeans that are too small and a midriff baring top) to go see my pals compete on April 24th. 

If you are in Ohio at least you are in the home of a lot of great fitness and figure competitors - Jenny H, Adela, etc. Good luck with your new trainer 

We are both gonna rock the house this fall! The world better prepare!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 17, 2004)

*?*



> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Okay Cat, you just scared the bajesus out of me.......15 is a lot.



um 15 what?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 17, 2004)

ooh 15 murders...yea
its scary there...thats why i dont like driving there

and i dont look anyone in the face, might get capped...

but the town i live in has almost no crime


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I have heard really good things about Angie.  I hear she is a real sweetheart!  Now Roger....he seems like he would be one tough cookie to have as an advisor.  It's no wonder Angie always looks great.  You'll be in good hands (imo).
> 
> Your meds may have you holding alot of water weight.  Once the diet kicks in, that will seem like its falling off.  Just stay positive and follow the advice your giving.  Just remember...opinions are like azzholes..everyone has one!  So stick to the ones you know!




Roger is who I initally went through.  I had to show him diet plans I used in the past, training, pics....the works before he'd even considered training me.  He ended up giving me the OK on Tuesday - I had been talking to him for a couple weeks prior.  He wants me to hook up with Angie SOON.  It's just me finding time to use another office phone so people here don't hear what I'm talking about.  I may go and call her now.

I'm thinking what you're thinking also.  Meds having me hold water!!!  I had my BF taken last night  HOLY SHIA********     I about started bawling.....I called my doctor and left a msg for him to call me........He needs to find a way to get rid of all this CRAP!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Great advice Jodie!!!!
> 
> Heya Babs~ I totally understand where your coming from... Now I wish a lot that I was still doing the comp~Butterfly was right, it may take me A long, long time to get pregnant.
> ...




AWWWW......You're too kind for words!!!!  I wuv you too 

You can still try to do a comp and get preg at the same time.  Just if you end up getting pregnant first, you'll need to switch your diet up a bit, scratch the comp and plan for it after your pregnancy.  There was a girl I competed against last year.  Her baby was 6 MONTHS OLD!!!!!! and she LOOKED GREAT!!!!!!!  She trained & dieted for 6 months and made it.  Smooth sailing for her.!!!  She breast feed too.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Good afternoon/evening


Morning morning morning!!!

How goes it hon?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Morning morning morning!!!
> 
> How goes it hon?



It goes great for me . Workout is done and I'm on my way out the door for work.  Long trip . LOL  I work atthe grocery store across the street from my house . 

How's your day starting out ? Great I hope.

 later!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Hi Babs!
> 
> I promise I won't be a stranger!!! I am not sure when exactly I will be on stage again but, like you, I also have the "itch" to diet down and get ready just like everyone on here.  We got 7" snow in the past day and more is coming on Friday - I know it makes it that much more difficult to think spring is right around the corner.
> ...





  I just had a BIG post for you!!! and I lost it! 

I'll make it short and sweet cause I have to get back to work...Dang it!!!

Isn't it amazing how people motivate each other?  It's great!  

Yep, snow is still falling here.  Don't know exactly how much has fallen.  All I know is, I want it to stop.  Last week we were spoiled with sunny 70 degree weather, then this week...here comes the snow...

I had rewards set in my program for competition however, SLOWLY the rewards were dropping off as comp time got closer!  My reward then became mental.  What I mean by that is, I wanted to start thinking, "This is all practice, this is all practice....If I don't place in the top 5, I made mass changes!"  And I did make mass changes and I was proud of them.  So, my reward became, "Feeling good about ME and PROUD of the changes/gains I made and letting that shine through for the judges to see!  And, it worked!!!!  

Girl, you're going to look hot, April 24th .  Sounds like a rewarding outfit you have in mind.  You're gonna make it no doubt

Yep, good ol'Ohio!!  Home of the Figure/Fitness and BBing Competitions.  People take this stuff pretty serious here.  Not that they don't anywhere eles.  Just the crowd and groups, etc...are out of control.  I plan to attend the Mike Francois Classic May 22nd.  Last year he had 150 Figure competitors!  150!!!  Not including Fitness and BBers.  This is just one of the many comps we have here in Ohio!  I'll take pictures there and post them.  Some of the girls look like they just woke up one day and decided they were going to compete, THAT MORNING!!!  while others looked trained, etc.....It's was quite interesting to see.

I hope to make the Mike Davies "All Ohio Comp"  He throws a great comp show!!!  The absolute best guest posers!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> It goes great for me . Workout is done and I'm on my way out the door for work.  Long trip . LOL  I work atthe grocery store across the street from my house .
> 
> How's your day starting out ? Great I hope.
> ...




Aww...I wish I could work out in the AM  Unfortunately, I work 9 to 6pm.  So, everything starts for me at the gym by 7pm.

LOL, just across the street huh!!  That's really convenient.

My day is starting out okay.  Last night ended quite bad.  For me.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 18, 2004)

*Stats*

Here we are.  The moment you've all been waiting PATIENTLY for.  My Stats!  Ugh, they're awful.  Let me just say, I blame it all on the hormones 

<breath in..............and out> 

Name:  Krystie
Aka:  BabsieGirl
Age:  26
Height:  5'7"
Weight:  180 (not naked)
Neck:  14.25
Chest:  34.25 (measured under breast)
Tricep:  13
Waist:  36
Hip: 42.25 
Thigh High:  23.25
Thigh Low:  21
Calf:  15.5

Tricep:  30
Supraillum:  23
Thigh:  44
Total Body Fat:  34.1%


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2004)

Heya Babsie!! That is awesome about the girl you competed with who had just had a baby!!!

 How are ya?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: Stats*



> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Here we are.  The moment you've all been waiting PATIENTLY for.  My Stats!  Ugh, they're awful.  Let me just say, I blame it all on the hormones
> 
> <breath in..............and out>
> ...



Dont worry about a thing honny!
You'll be back to where you used to be...it make take a little while
but  you will get there

Thanks for having the "guts" to post these
Im rooting for you!
Try not to be hard on yourself


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Heya Babsie!! That is awesome about the girl you competed with who had just had a baby!!!
> 
> How are ya?




I know.  We were like, "You're gonna have to share your secret!"  

Every second she got though, she was back stage pumping.....Not pumping iron, if you know what I mean.

I'm doing okay.  Did my 30 min of cardio last night.  IT WAS GREAT!!!!  After 2 mins of completing I had tummy cramps.  ended after 15 min....If I got the cramps during my session, I would've quit.  But they came afterwards.

How are you?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: Re: Stats*



> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> Dont worry about a thing honny!
> You'll be back to where you used to be...it make take a little while
> but  you will get there
> ...



I'm trying not to.  It's hard.  Each time I look at my measurements I remind myself, that I'm hiding it REALLY well.  My friends at the gym were like, "NO WAY!!!!"  Jerrett needs to redo those again.  A lady here at work THAT LOOKS BIGGER THAN ME, is 32%

I know I'll be back to where I was.  Just seeing those measurements were a REAL eye opener, you know?

I REALLY didn't want to post them after seeing how bad they were but, a promise is a promise and a journal IS journal.

Me?  Hard on myself!!!  Why would you make such a request? 

Nah, I think I'll be okay.  I have a call into my doctor.  Just waiting for him to call back.

Thanks hon for your encouraging words.  Those REALLY mean a lot to me right now!  You're such a sweetie


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Stats*



> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I'm trying not to.  It's hard.  Each time I look at my measurements I remind myself, that I'm hiding it REALLY well.  My friends at the gym were like, "NO WAY!!!!"  Jerrett needs to redo those again.  A lady here at work THAT LOOKS BIGGER THAN ME, is 32%
> 
> I know I'll be back to where I was.  Just seeing those measurements were a REAL eye opener, you know?
> ...



 it makes me happy that you are happy


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks sugar!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 18, 2004)

*Cardio*

Last night I did Cardio.

30min Moderate intensity
Precor Elliptical Glider
Level:  Highest


----------



## jstar (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi Babs!

Cardio feels so good on the elliptical doesn't it! Don't worry about those stats - most of it is probably water like you said. 

Keep it up hon!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 18, 2004)

The elliptical is GREAT!!!!!   So much easier on your joints.  Plus, I feel I benefit more by using it vs. the treadmill or bike.

Thanks hon for stopping in again.  You know, it's kinda motivating knowing people read your journal.  You know what I mean?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

^no b/c i havent made one


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 18, 2004)

Uh oh.......make one....You can keep track of your training, etc.......


----------



## Jill (Mar 18, 2004)

You'll get to your goal babsie-just make sure you take care of your body and health first! Your so postive having endo, I need to be more positive in my life, maybe I could learn a thing or 2 from ya!

BTW, I luuuuuuuuuuuv the crosstrainer!


----------



## Jill (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey Babsie-just curious as to what type of diet you were doing to prepare for you comp?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Uh oh.......make one....You can keep track of your training, etc.......



nooo....no thanks...

i dont wanna put up my diet to get griped at lol
and then my training is lazy some times...
and then...etc
and then...etc


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hey Babsie-just curious as to what type of diet you were doing to prepare for you comp?





I can't tell you as of yet.  A couple people and I are working on something.  You'll all have a chance to see soon.  Couple weeks tops  it's a surprise!!!  I'm excited


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> nooo....no thanks...
> 
> i dont wanna put up my diet to get griped at lol
> ...




You sure are ornery


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

^ lol?? ornery??

is that the word used on the water boy? lol


----------



## jstar (Mar 18, 2004)

Yeah it really is motivating to see people actually reading your journal. And I love to read up on how other people here are doing - it's great motivation to keep plugging away!

What kind of elliptical do you have at your gym? We have a Precor and a LifeFitness One. I like the latter, and it is the only machine where I can get my heart rate up high! I have a NordicTrack elliptical in my basement too---just love it


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

^ at first i  thought you said Horney
i was like yea, yea


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

Babsie....don't be so hard on yourself about the bf.  That was only 3 sites.  See if you can find someone to do 9.  You would be suprised at how much it can be different.  When you do only three, they hit the areas we hold the most in. 

Ohhhhh, Mike Davies.  His workouts kick ass and are soooooo brutal!   The ones I post in my journal are from him.  I got stuff from him last year.  His stuff works wonders!  Ya just have to actually put in the work and do it.   Jon hasn't changed much from Mike's workouts, just added in sets to be 4 total with 15 reps to failure.  

Augh...gotta go home and change for the gym.  I'll post more later this evening.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Yeah it really is motivating to see people actually reading your journal. And I love to read up on how other people here are doing - it's great motivation to keep plugging away!
> 
> What kind of elliptical do you have at your gym? We have a Precor and a LifeFitness One. I like the latter, and it is the only machine where I can get my heart rate up high! I have a NordicTrack elliptical in my basement too---just love it





I know!!!  It's awesome!!  LOVE IT!!

The one use if the Precor.  It has more of a natural motion to it.  Perfect machine!!

ME TOO!!! I honestly believe I benefit better from the ellipticals than any other cardio equip.  It's amazing, the dif.  

Many PTs do not like it.  They think they're over rated!!!!  I say....."Get out of old school!"


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> ^ at first i  thought you said Horney
> i was like yea, yea




Well well...we can def. tell you're not female


----------



## atherjen (Mar 19, 2004)

Morning Babs!!  
How is everything going today?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Babsie....don't be so hard on yourself about the bf.  That was only 3 sites.  See if you can find someone to do 9.  You would be suprised at how much it can be different.  When you do only three, they hit the areas we hold the most in.
> 
> Ohhhhh, Mike Davies.  His workouts kick ass and are soooooo brutal!   The ones I post in my journal are from him.  I got stuff from him last year.  His stuff works wonders!  Ya just have to actually put in the work and do it.   Jon hasn't changed much from Mike's workouts, just added in sets to be 4 total with 15 reps to failure.
> ...



What are the other sites?  I was thinking more like 26-30% because of all the water in all.  A friend of mine gave me water pills but I'm SCARED to death to try'em out......I wanted to tell her no yet, I also didn't want to make her think her efferts were a waste of her time, ya know?  I'd rather get stuff from my doctor.

LOL, he def. hit the areas I hold the most fat in.  Oh wait a sec.....he didn't check my fun bags  Those are my boobies  My dad calls them fun bags..........Anyway, my rebound areas are my abs, chest and glutes......some in the inner thigh area.  I don't think he could pinch anything from my calf.  Those have always been pure muscle.

I hear Mike is tough on all his girls!  My PT was his partner for a while until he decided to go out on his own. I KNOW EXACTLY what you mean!!!!  Many people think even if the half arse there work out, they'll get the same benefit......FAR FROM IT!!!  That irritates me the most.  Seeing girls say they're following a program yet, not really FOLLOWING it...know what I mean?  You can honestly tell who's been sticking to it and the ones who aren't.

Keep me posted


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2004)

Heya Babs!!!  

I agree with Jill!! You are SO positive for having Endo. I always get sad & feel soo bad that I have it...especially when I think about how I have the most severe stage!!

You Rock!
Hope you have a great weekend!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

GOOOOOOD MORNING!
how goes it babs?


----------



## Power Rabbit (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> What are the other sites?  I was thinking more like 26-30% because of all the water in all.  A friend of mine gave me water pills but I'm SCARED to death to try'em out......I wanted to tell her no yet, I also didn't want to make her think her efferts were a waste of her time, ya know?  I'd rather get stuff from my doctor.




By water pills you mean diruetics right? Id hold off on it for abit...Your doin great, and you should be able to shed the water naturally...

I myself have injected lasix(a very powerful diruetic) a few times, for various powerlifting comps and a few times that I needed to stip and wasnt carb depleted/water depleted enough for my likeing....all the times ive used it, it was at the last min.....its far from the safest way to go, and you definately have enough dedication to shed it off in no time. 

Dont worry to much..Im shure you are gonna kick butt!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

where is she?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

Babsie...they are:  Tricep, Bicep, Subscap, Supra, Pectoral, Abs, Kidney, Quad, and Calf.   Add them up multiply by 1.1 then divide by 9 to come up with total.  This is the formula Jon uses to come up with it.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Morning Babs!!
> How is everything going today?




Morning sweetie....I have THE worse HEADACHE!!!!!!!!  ugh.  I'm leaving work early.....The light is killing me.  when I stand up....my head throbs....

I'm almost postive this Lupron injection is giving me high blood pressure. 

How are you?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Heya Babs!!!
> 
> I agree with Jill!! You are SO positive for having Endo. I always get sad & feel soo bad that I have it...especially when I think about how I have the most severe stage!!
> ...





Hey there Hon!!!  I'm trying to stay positive.  It does SUCK though.  Sorry.  I'm moody today because I'm sick and tired of feeling good one day and like crap the next.  I'm calling my doctor again.  I'm fed up with this SH**!!!!  I really am!...>This is my life and I'm sick of pill after Effin pill.........WHEN AM I GOING TO LIVE MY LIFE???? MY LIFE!!!!!  When can I feel normal again, ya know?  This is what I'm talking about...the emotional rollar coaster and trying so SO hard to be strong......Today I feel sad and ticked off at the same time.  My face feels hot.........

BRB..I'm calling my dr


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 19, 2004)

My doctor is in surgery  His nurse was like OMG  how long has this been going on?  And I told her........then I said there was more but I rather hold off until I can talk to my doctor face to face.......

You guys...I'm soo sad


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> GOOOOOOD MORNING!
> how goes it babs?




Morning darlin

I'm not doing too good today.................sux


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Power Rabbit *_
> By water pills you mean diruetics right? Id hold off on it for abit...Your doin great, and you should be able to shed the water naturally...
> 
> I myself have injected lasix(a very powerful diruetic) a few times, for various powerlifting comps and a few times that I needed to stip and wasnt carb depleted/water depleted enough for my likeing....all the times ive used it, it was at the last min.....its far from the safest way to go, and you definately have enough dedication to shed it off in no time.
> ...




Yeah, I meant diruetics.  

I agree.  I am going to hold off.  It's just that my clothes aren't fitting me anymore, summer time is right around the corner and I feel and look like a cow!  I can actually feel the weight of my cheeks.

So for powerlifting, are there certain weight limits for each class?

I hope I kick butt.  Just days like this REALLY gets me down and feeling blue.  I feel like there's no more hope for me.  My life is just going to continue to be one HUGE pill.  Endo has run my entire life!!!  I'm sure Stacey can elaborate also on this.  We're both at our final stages and then some.

You're now trying BBing, right?  How's that coming along hon?


----------



## sara (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Morning darlin
> 
> I'm not doing too good today.................sux




_Why, what's wrong Babsie?_


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 19, 2004)

Everything above will explain.  It's this darn Lupron Injection.  Making me all twisted...................


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 19, 2004)

My doctor just called me back....he said I need to leave work and head straight to the ER to be evaluated with my headache, nose bleed and memory loss...........


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Hey there Hon!!!  I'm trying to stay positive.  It does SUCK though.  Sorry.  I'm moody today because I'm sick and tired of feeling good one day and like crap the next.  I'm calling my doctor again.  I'm fed up with this SH**!!!!  I really am!...>This is my life and I'm sick of pill after Effin pill.........WHEN AM I GOING TO LIVE MY LIFE???? MY LIFE!!!!!  When can I feel normal again, ya know?  This is what I'm talking about...the emotional rollar coaster and trying so SO hard to be strong......Today I feel sad and ticked off at the same time.  My face feels hot.........
> 
> BRB..I'm calling my dr


OMG You sound JUST like me!!!!!! I get SOOO Moody also & Sooo damn bitchy--and I'm like "THIS IS NOT ME, I'm Nice, And Fun...and carefree...but damn why do I feel sooo bitchY"

lordy, and I'm not even on lupron..would hate to see what it does to me 

I think that all the time too "When am I going to LIVE my life??"

One day we will be cured I hope!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2004)

OH MI GOD BABSIE!! ARE YOU SERIOUS??

GO LEAVE NOW!!! GIRL!!! I'M WORRIED ABOUT YOU!!


LET US KNOW!!!

GET OUT OF THERE!


----------



## sara (Mar 19, 2004)

*Everything will be ok. we all here for you hon!*


----------



## sara (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm no expert.. it might be just the medication


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> OMG You sound JUST like me!!!!!! I get SOOO Moody also & Sooo damn bitchy--and I'm like "THIS IS NOT ME, I'm Nice, And Fun...and carefree...but damn why do I feel sooo bitchY"
> 
> lordy, and I'm not even on lupron..would hate to see what it does to me
> ...



And it's no fun, huh?  Why women all the time?  Why is it that WE have to take so much SH**?

I hope we'll all be cured...........doubtfull though.........there's hope, right?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> OH MI GOD BABSIE!! ARE YOU SERIOUS??
> 
> GO LEAVE NOW!!! GIRL!!! I'M WORRIED ABOUT YOU!!
> ...




Yep, VERY serious.  I'm in tears.  I have 10 more min before my report stops running, so I have to wait.    



Sara  -- My doctor says he doubts it's the lupron giving me all this.  The hot flashes, yes he says happens.  He said these symptoms seem severe and needs to be evaluated and to go to the ER.........I had plans to prepare for my daughter slumper party...............And see.....my life evalves around medical care......

Like you, I'm thinking it's the meds...because I've never had high blood pressure and I never get nose bleeds.....I always remember everything


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> *Everything will be ok. we all here for you hon!*




Thank you


----------



## sara (Mar 19, 2004)

You so welcome sweetie


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2004)

ohh honey I am sooo worried about you!!! I hope you ER Is not like ours down here where you sit in it FOREVER! 

I'm here for you honey!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

wow.  Babsie make sure you go soon as that report is finished!


----------



## senimoni (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey Babs,

Sorry to hear about all of your troubles......I can only imagine the stress all of this has caused but you are definetly fighting the good fight......I wish you well.

As far as Mike Davies, you go girl!! I've seen some of the girls on his website unless thats Mike Francois site I'm thinking of.....either way.

Seniqua


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 19, 2004)

Okay...I'm leaving

I'll catch ya'll up soon...

luv ya
Wish me luck
Babs


----------



## sara (Mar 19, 2004)

Good luck


----------



## Jill (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> 
> I agree.  I am going to hold off.  It's just that my clothes aren't fitting me anymore, summer time is right around the corner and I feel and look like a cow!  I can actually feel the weight of my cheeks.


My god, I can so relate to how your feeling girlie.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

oh geez i was scared...i just read all that she said and i was like
"WHAT THE HELL IS SHE DOING THERE STILL??"
but thankfuly she left

i hope shes alright


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 19, 2004)

Babsie- I hope EVERYTHING goes okay hun!! I'm here if you ever want to talk.  

<<Hugs>>


----------



## jstar (Mar 19, 2004)

Babsie - Hope you are doing okay!!!! Take it easy and rest after you get back from the ER!!!

PS- I would definitely NOT take any diuretics if I were you--they can be bad news!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 19, 2004)

my goodness Babs!! Best of luck girlie!!! Hope everything is ok!!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

i hope she has good new when she returns...


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2004)

Babsie,

You doing ok ?  Hope so !


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 20, 2004)

where is she?


----------



## Power Rabbit (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Yeah, I meant diruetics.
> 
> I agree.  I am going to hold off.  It's just that my clothes aren't fitting me anymore, summer time is right around the corner and I feel and look like a cow!  I can actually feel the weight of my cheeks.
> ...




Ya powerlifting has a age and weight class... bodybuilding in my opinion is much harder than powerlifting...Lifting big is sooo much easyier than looking good


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

she will be back monday right?

i was told she doesnt update on weekends


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 21, 2004)

*hugs* hi sweetie


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 22, 2004)

Hello you guys

First, you guys are SOOOOO sweet!!!

Okay.  I went to the ER Friday.  I got there around 1:30 and didn't leave until 8pm............My Blood pressure was 180/90.  NOT GOOD.  they did a Cat Scan, took blood & gave me 3 bags of saline.  Everything checked out fine except they couldn't tell me why I was in pain...like, what the cause was.  I left with a prescription for pain.  So, today I am scheduling an appt with my family doctor so we can plan to do an MRI followed by something else.  This will allow the doctors to study why I'm having pain, memory loss and nose bleeds with my headaches.  I HOPE THE ENDO HASN'T MADE IT TO MY BRAIN!!!!!  I was reading that Endo can travel through your blood and attach other organs...This is SCARY!!!

Today I still have a headache and feel funny.  I think during my lunch hour, I'm going to buy one of those blood pressure monitors.

I wasn't suppose to have my daughters Birthday party because I guess noise can cause your blood pressure to rise.  BUT....i couldn't let her down.  We canceled the sleep over and had a simple party for her which lasted 2 hours.  VERY short but we promised the girls they could sleep over once mommy was better!  She was happy!!!


----------



## sara (Mar 22, 2004)

Nice to hear from you Babsie.. I hope everything would turn out fine and you be back to normal very soon!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 22, 2004)

I hope they find out what all is going on with you.  It gets frustrating when you don't know.  When will you be going to your GP?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 22, 2004)

What's GP?

General Physician?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Nice to hear from you Babsie.. I hope everything would turn out fine and you be back to normal very soon!!




Thanks hon!!!  I LOVE LOVE your AVI. 

I can't wait to be normal again

Thursday I go in to see my Gyno for another Lupron Injection


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> *hugs* hi sweetie




Hey Greek!!!  Where have you been?  Missed ya hon

Thanks for the hugs too


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> she will be back monday right?
> 
> i was told she doesnt update on weekends




You're too kind.  AND, such a worry wart!  

Nah, I don't update on the weekends.  On the weekends I turn into business owner/mommy and wife!  So, I'm VERY busy.  I thought about logging but decided to make some bracelets with the girls and play a couple games with them.

how was your weekend?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Power Rabbit *_
> Ya powerlifting has a age and weight class... bodybuilding in my opinion is much harder than powerlifting...Lifting big is sooo much easyier than looking good




I hear ya.  Bet you've come a long way though.  If you were to cut, I'd almost bet LOADS you'd look fantastic!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 22, 2004)

i was on vacation silly girl, my pics r in the gallery

i hope you feel better soon  *HUG*


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 22, 2004)

Aw...Looks like you had a BLAST!!!  I cannot wait til our family goes on vacation....It's def. needed...


----------



## jstar (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi Babs! 
Glad you are alright. You had us all worried!....Hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2004)

Babsie~ Hey sweetie--I HOPE They find out what is wrong with you soon. That is so scary. I'm glad you are okay though. I was very worried about you!!! I didn't know that Endo could spread to your brain?? My gosh!!! 

Keep us updated sweetie & Take care of yourself!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Hi Babs!
> Glad you are alright. You had us all worried!....Hope you are feeling better now.




At the moment, I'm feeling better.  No REALLY bad headache....Still have one, but not quite as bad.  Currently I'm getting electric like pains across my abdomen  slightly under my belly button.

This morning I woke up to the feeling of someone stabbing me in my left ovary...then I started getting hot flashes.

My dr called me today and asked if the dr in the ER gave me blood pressure medicine.  When I told him no, he was SHOCKED and wanted me to come in tomorrow morning so he could evaluate me.  My normal blood pressure is 112 to 118 over 60.  I reminded him my next appt isn't until Thursday (which is when my injection will be in his office) and if it could wait so I didn't have to make 2 trips.  Each trip takes me an hour to get to my gyno.  So I called my injection pharmacy and asked if they could mail my injection out 3 days earlier and she said NO the soonest she could have my injection in would be Wednesday by 12noon.

I could possibly have to wait until Thursday.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Babsie~ Hey sweetie--I HOPE They find out what is wrong with you soon. That is so scary. I'm glad you are okay though. I was very worried about you!!! I didn't know that Endo could spread to your brain?? My gosh!!!
> 
> Keep us updated sweetie & Take care of yourself!!!




Hey Stacey!!!!  How are you doing?

I hope they find out what's wrong me SOON too.  Just seems like a never ending battle.

yep, Endo can spread to any orgain in your body.  It transports via blood.

I'll keep you all posted.  One of these days I'll have something positive to say.....


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

YAY your back babs

weekend was good

sux that spring break is over

yea i worry a lot


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 22, 2004)

LOL   way to break it down simply.

You're too funny.  Thanks for being a great friend to me!!!!

I know....I too hate when good things come to an end......but remember, where there's an end....comes a new beginning....


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

yea...i get back to all my friends i guess


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 22, 2004)

Nite friends

Me and my big fat tummy are going home....


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 22, 2004)

Babsie....will you come have cake with me?  I'm pmsing and need someone to join me.  It can be smypathy food.  Craig can't have none.  He had reese cups this weekend.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 22, 2004)

Sure....i'll be right over

what kind of cake are we having??


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 22, 2004)

yellow with choc frosting.  We have to leave enough mix in the bowl to scoop out.  So the cake might be skinny.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 22, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..........I love LOVE to scoop........


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 22, 2004)

shhhh....don't tell anyone.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 22, 2004)

Okay


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm going now...

Thanks for the................ummm......"chat"


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 22, 2004)

bye!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

you both live in Houston?

or are you just playing


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 22, 2004)

Babsie is in Ohio.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

i am making up poetry for our project...

i am liking it, you think peeps will read it in my journal?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 23, 2004)

Yes, people will read it.  

I know i will hon


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 23, 2004)

MORNING EVERYONE

I'm going okay today.  Still have the headache but all is well.  SO FAR

I won't be doing cardio until I've been put on meds for my blood pressure.  Was going to do my cardio yesterday BUT, my doctor say...no no no


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning Babsie!! Thats good your doing good so far today.. Me too...SO far

Hope you have a good day!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks Stacey,

You have a good day too hon


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks honey..sooo far sooo good.. sooo far no cramping.. YET.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 23, 2004)

You're welcome darlin!!

I'm SO tired.  Not sleeping well at all.

Hey.,..I go in tomorrow to get my other injection and meds.

Are you and hubby still,....uh...."practicing?"


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 23, 2004)

one more hour......................

I CAN'T WAIT TO GO HOME AND SLEEP!!!! 

One more day....one more day....one more day...................


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 23, 2004)

Okay...I'm going home now...........whewwww

See ya'll tomorrow


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 23, 2004)

hey babs
you home now?


----------



## sara (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm glad you ok Babsie


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

Cat,  I usually do not sign on when I'm home.

Sara, me too.  This is def. a rough ride for me.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

Good morning everyone!!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 24, 2004)

HIya Babs!  
love the new Avi!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi Jen!!!

Thanks hon!  I'm still looking.....


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 24, 2004)

hey whats up
me at school 
how are you today?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm okay.  Nervous about my dr appt.

How's school?


----------



## jstar (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi Babs! I forgot to mention I love your new avi!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I'm okay.  Nervous about my dr appt.
> 
> How's school?



  frustrating at times 
its a good thing  everyone has a sense of humour


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)

I like the new avi!  Very artsy!

What time is your appt today?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Hi Babs! I forgot to mention I love your new avi!




Thank Star!!

How are ya today?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> frustrating at times
> its a good thing  everyone has a sense of humour




Life is frustrating hon.  Remember, it'll be over with soon and you'll be HAPPY you've done so.

Having a sense of hurmor in my book....is A++


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I like the new avi!  Very artsy!
> 
> What time is your appt today?




hey THANKs Jodie!!!!

My appt is at 3:30 so I'll need to leave work around 2:30-2:45 to make it there JUST in time.

I wrote down a list of questions, check'em out:

Can you check my:
Iron
Calcium
Thyroid
Cholesterol
Sodium 
CBC

that stuff was for lab work.

I don't think there's enough space on IM for me to put my reactions to Lupron.  Here's just some of it

Decreased sex drive (I'm usually an addict)
Headaches
Hot flashes
Night sweats
Mood swings
Muscle Pain
Water retention
Weight gain
Vision Problems
High BP
Joint pain
Bone pain
Memory loss
Lack of concentration

So, who would like to swap bodies with me


----------



## atherjen (Mar 24, 2004)

Hope your appt with the doc goes well Babs! *hugs* things will get better!
Im working on making myself better too..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

oops.  Forgot to put in how I'm going to ask about HRT and the supplements I want to take!!!

I have 4 choices

Nonsteroidal Anti-Inflammatory Drugs (NSAIDs) 
GnRH Agonists
Androgens. Danazol (Danocrine) 
Mifepristone (RU486) is an anti-progestin 


I think that's it


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

Jen!!!!!!!!  What's wrong hon??????


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)

Wow, that is a large list Babsie.  Just make sure you ask them all!  When we forget to ask, then we will never know the answers.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

LOL....I think its funny you brought that up! hee hee.......

I carry my pain diary EVERYWHERE.....I'm sure I'll be in his office for quite some time......Def. going to get my moneys worth today


----------



## atherjen (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Jen!!!!!!!!  What's wrong hon??????



blah candida.  
time to compleltly kill it! 
suffered too long.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

Ugh...I'm sowwy hon


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

Okay you guys.

I'm signing off.

See ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## jstar (Mar 24, 2004)

I guess I missed ya before you left. Hope the doc gives you the info you need! Take care & see you tomorrow!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 24, 2004)

damn now im lost again

what is candida, what does it do i mean


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 25, 2004)

You guys.....I talked to my dr yesterday.  The weight isn't going to come off until I'm off my injections and HRT.  We talked diuretics and working out....No matter what I do, I won't change until this is all over. 

So, after my appt, I drove to my gym....said my goodbyes to everyone and cancelled my membership.  Many of my friends were in tears....I did tell them they'd see me in there again, just not anytime soon.

Surgery will be in appx 60 to 90 days.  I'm too too sensitive to my lupron injections.  I shouldn't be having this many problems, but I am and, they're out of control.  My dr actually wanted to take me off lupron and schedule the hysterectomy however he added HRT along with the Lupron...so I said I'll wait another 30 and see what happens...then we'll go from there.

Thank  you all for your support along the way.
Babs


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 25, 2004)

Babs...in time you'll be back in the gym.   Take care of your health first.  Try not to be down about the situtation.  I've never experinced what your going through, so I can't really say anything about that.  I just wish you the best in everything.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 25, 2004)

Oh hon I HOPE so.  I think in the end, I will be a MUCH happier person and I will get to experience life as I've dreamed it to be.  HEALTHY!!!  Pain free.  I'll then be in control of my decisions vs Endo making them for me

Jodie, I love you hon.  You're the sweetest person in the world.  You're encouraging words mean a lot to me.  Thank you for being a great friend!!!!!

Babs


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 25, 2004)

You are welcome Babs.  If you need anything don't hestitate to ask.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 25, 2004)

thank you sweetie*********HUGS***************


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Oh hon I HOPE so.  I think in the end, I will be a MUCH happier person and I will get to experience life as I've dreamed it to be.  HEALTHY!!!  Pain free.  I'll then be in control of my decisions vs Endo making them for me




I agree with JBL.  Take care of your health, and everything else will fall into place.  Take care of yourself Babs ... because you and I still have a party to kick up.


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey Babs. I'm sorry to hear the doc told you the weight wouldn't come off no matter what you do. At least you know there is an end in sight. You're still going to hang out on this board tho right? 

You were pretty much the first person to reach out to me and make me feel like someone cares I'm on here and I wouldn't want to lose that so soon. Take care of yourself...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> 
> I agree with JBL.  Take care of your health, and everything else will fall into place.  Take care of yourself Babs ... because you and I still have a party to kick up.




Aw NT, if I could reach out and give you a hug and a BIG smoocher, I would!!!!

Yep.......We're gonna kick up one heck of a partay and you're gonna have to show me the ropes

How are you doing hon?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CanaDan *_
> Hey Babs. I'm sorry to hear the doc told you the weight wouldn't come off no matter what you do. At least you know there is an end in sight. You're still going to hang out on this board tho right?
> 
> You were pretty much the first person to reach out to me and make me feel like someone cares I'm on here and I wouldn't want to lose that so soon. Take care of yourself...




You know, there's always an end with each beginning in life.  Figuring out how to deal with the beginings we DON'T like is the challenge we all face.  In my case, I cannot wait for the "end" to come.  Life will be soo much better, I'm sure!

Of course I'll still hang out on this board and mess with ya!!

Aw sugar, I'll always be here for ya!!!!  Count on it!!  I love motivating people.  Mostly when they're done and feel they cann't do any better than what they've got.  Anything is possible darlin.  Always remember that!!!

Babs


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 25, 2004)

I accept the big hug and smooch offer  

I am really good thanks.  As I told Stacey, we're childless for the coming week (starting Saturday) so we're flexing our partying muscle.    Should be interesting.  We're going to Calgary (a 3 hour drive) for a one night party.    Then come back Sunday, rest and go out that night.  We both took Monday off, so it should be a pretty crazy weekend.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 25, 2004)

AWWWWWW...Im SOOOOOOOOO jealous!!!!

Wish I could come too


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 25, 2004)

I pormise you ... if we meet for a party night, we'll do it up right.  If the missus continues with her thoughts on doing some figure comps, maybe we'll meet up that way.  You never know


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 25, 2004)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

Can't wait!!!!!!!!

Is your wife training hard still? This is going to be cool!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 25, 2004)

since seeing this lady about her diet, she's been going pretty consistently.  We have an appointment to talk to the lady about competing.  I think she would do great if she could get into competition shape, but I'm not sure she has what it takes to get to that point.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 25, 2004)

never under estimate the mind of a woman

I think your wife will do really well.  All she needs is the right kind of motivation from the people she cares about


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 25, 2004)

and if she decides to go down that road, I'm all for it.  As long as it's something she wants and not doing it for any other reason. 

I think it would be cool to walk around with a fitness babe on my arm.  She's already a hottie, but add a bod that could stop traffic ...  ... party nights will never be the same again.


----------



## jstar (Mar 25, 2004)

Hi Babsie! 
Feeling better today?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 25, 2004)

ahhh Babs I am so sorry to hear about your doctor and everything. as Jodi said, youll get back into the gym when the time is right.. you justneed to get better and do what is best for you first! 
I wish you the best through it all hun!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 25, 2004)

NT  -- LOL....You're too too funny hon!  Party nights...lol...There isn't a doubt in my mind you'll have your fitness babe on your arm

Jstar  --  I'm doing okay.  Just had no idea Advil had Ephedra in it!  I was freaking out earlier cause I didn't know what was making feel funny and where the heck all this energy came from.  Thought I was having a reaction to my Cenestin....What a goop I was...........how are you doing today?

Atherjen  -- It's def hard to listen to yourself say these things.  But in the end, I know it's all good.  Patients is of virtue.......Did I spell that right?  hee hee.  How are you today hon?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> 
> Atherjen  -- It's def hard to listen to yourself say these things.  But in the end, I know it's all good.  Patients is of virtue.......Did I spell that right?  hee hee.  How are you today hon?



i know, sometimes I need to practice what I preach.. its a bad habit but its just best to know that in the longrun things will be better  
I cant spell either.. its the stupid bilingual in me.. english sucks!  and thats my primary lingo! ha

Im doing a'riight. LONG day at work. omg. its been dead andits actaully nice out today! got a nice jog in this morning early though! weird for me!  
1hr 50mins of work to go! argh
how you doing today?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey Babs just wanted to tell you that I'm here for you if you need Anything!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 25, 2004)

Take care of YOU babsie-weight isnt everything, trust me...Its whats inside that counts! You truly do amaze me with your inner strength through all this.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

Atherjen  --  You have that right!!!  Always easy to spit out what you should do or what someone else should do, yet in a way, we're all hypocrits..to put it mildly.......We're better than the avg dieter though...that's for sure  When I say we're better than the avg dieter, I mean, people  - as whole in fitness (not just you and I) who have been dieting and know what's right and wrong...yada yada yada.......are far more apt to stick with dieting vs the people who are just starting out.........or.....possibly competing.  We've been through MANY hoops, so we now understand how to get through the tuff dieting hardships we experience with our bodies.  Many people hit a plateu, and quit because they think things are never going to change for them.  The never change up their diet or change their way of life.......Okay...I'm ranting on and on........Must be the meds

How are you doing today?

Stacey  --  You're too kind hon.  Checking  up on me.....  How are you feeling today?  Better?

Dilly Jilly!!!!!!!  --  Hon, I know it's what's on the inside that counts.  Try preaching that to society.  Today, women are judged  A LOT by our looks and how slim and fit we are.  When you're absolutely correct, it's what's inside that REALLY counts.  But, is over looked!  LOL...My outer strength is forcing me to believe in my inner strength........hee hee hee....... 

How goes it hon?


Today, I'm TIRED!!!!...Still cannot sleep at night.  If I do sleep, it's only for like, 15 min. at a time...then I'm BACK UP WITH HOT FLASHES....yuk!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm confused now!!!!

I don't feel I'm at peace with my decision to have a hysterectomy.  My hubby NOW SAYS he thinks we should try to have ONE more child because once this is all done, there's no turning back.  Part of me really REALLY wants to have another baby, while another part of me wants the hysterectomy because what if, after I have the baby something happens to where I'm put on bedrest (it's happened with both of my kids) I end up losing my job.........then I won't be able to have the hysterectomy after the baby because I won't have insurance......................People around here (where I work) are really really tough on attendance.  Sick days are still frowned upon here.  I'm amazed people aren't ranting about me taking monthly visits to my dr to take care of me......

I'm soooo torn..........I DON'T want to adopt.  Too many heart strings involved with that decision.  We have friends who adopt and MANY times the parents come back for their babies.....It's def. bitter sweet.

I just wonder.......If I do try to have just one more, will I be okay through out the pregnancy and will I have another girl?  I REALLY want to have a baby boy to help carry on the family name.  I'm an ONLY child.

What to do..........what to do


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2004)

Time to do some soul searching to find the answer.  Look at all your optitions before deciding what you'll do.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

I know...it's just so hard  

I mean, how do I know which is the correct decision??????????


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 26, 2004)

Wow ... that is a heavy heavy question/thought for a Friday.  The only decision I have to make is whether to drink beer or gin.  

Babs ... I think you're really going to have to do some soul searching to get the answer to that question.  I do not envy you at all having to deal with that situation.  I think that if you think about it, talk to your hubby, you'll come up with the answer you're looking for.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2004)

There may not be a correct decision.  Just one that works...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Wow ... that is a heavy heavy question/thought for a Friday.  The only decision I have to make is whether to drink beer or gin.
> 
> Babs ... I think you're really going to have to do some soul searching to get the answer to that question.  I do not envy you at all having to deal with that situation.  I think that if you think about it, talk to your hubby, you'll come up with the answer you're looking for.




I know.  He just hit me with it last night......

We're both confused.  He wants one more but what's holding him back from sayin YES, LETS HAVE ONE HON.....head up stairs -  is he doesn't want to see me in pain anymore.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> There may not be a correct decision.  Just one that works...




I had my mind made up of not having another child after my hubby said, NO MORE!!!!  Just get better  So I got use to his decision and delt with it.  I thought, "hell, I can't get myself pregnant, guess I have no choice but to say, Okay dear!"  Then run off and pout for a while.

I dealt with his decision.  But now there's a chance and I'm having mix feelings.  Some are a little selfish on my part because I think about stretchmarks and all fat I'll put on, etc...Then I think in the end of it all I'll have a precious little baby.........Then I think about............what about my endo????  What happens next, you know!!!!!  AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Maybe if my dr said, getting pregnant would not be such a good idea, too many complications, etc......I could I make the decision to say, "okay, no more babies.......just stay alive for your two girls that need you!"


----------



## Jill (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Hon, I know it's what's on the inside that counts.  Try preaching that to society.  Today, women are judged  A LOT by our looks and how slim and fit we are.  When you're absolutely correct, it's what's inside that REALLY counts.  But, is over looked!


Soooooo true.......


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

Yep


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey, it's almost that time ya'll!!!!!!!!!!!!

20 min and I'M OUTTA HEEYA


----------



## Stacey (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey honey, wow you do have a lot to think about!! 

Ya Know it is very hard to get pregnant with Endometriosis..but its very possible!! Also-- Everyone says that after you get pregnant it goes away..in MOST cases... guess it didn't in yours.
Or did you get Endo after your girls??

I'm sorry you have so much on your mind!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 26, 2004)

I know I'm leaving soooon!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

I had endo before my kids.  That's the reason I had them young

It's okay.  I just don't know what to do.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 26, 2004)

ohh thats right, I remember that now...sorrrrry!!!

man.. I don't know what to say~ Except what Jodie said.. your going to have to do a lot of soul searching!! Love ya honey


----------



## senimoni (Mar 26, 2004)

Good Luck whatever you decide to do!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks you two!!!

Seni  -- We're gonna have to hook up again, and do something sometime.  How's school?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 26, 2004)

I hope you reach a decision you're at peace with honey.


----------



## Flex (Mar 26, 2004)

Babs, i'm still waiting for those nekked pics of you to "therapute" me from kuso's boob thread


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 29, 2004)

Greek  --  I have.  We've decided we'd try to rest of this month (since we were playing around last week)  If by the middle of next month nothing happens...we're going through with surgery vs. waiting.  It would be nice yes....but I feel I need to get better for my two girls.  The longer I wait, means the longer they have to wait for mommy to get better!!!  I'm sure I may be sad for a while about this decision.........I think for the long run though, it's the best decision for our family!  Still feel mixed about it....but I'm sure I'll feel more and more better about this decision as time goes on and I get back in the gym, etc...etc......

Flex  -- LMAO......I can't do that....I shouldn't have posted them to begin with.........sorry hon Only one man gets to see'em.....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 29, 2004)

So how was everyones weekend??

MINE WAS GREAT!!!!  The sun was shining the breeze was perfect, the dogs listened and so did the girlies......  I managed to get laundry done on Saturday with little house cleaning (since it wasn't that dusty to begin with)......The back yard is officially dog poo poo less...Front and back yard got fertilized on Sunday along with landscaping being mulched and de-weeded.......Took a while.....I love doing yard work!!!  makes everything look pretty!!!!  Plus I need to get a head start on things before surgery!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey Babs!  sounds like you had such a productive and peaceful weekend! Im jealous! send some of that nice weather my way eh! 

I think youll make the right decision no matter what!  your smart and I know youll choose best for you!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 29, 2004)

HIIIIIII    JEN!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Okay, I'll send some your way hon!!!!!  I know how you're feeling though.  Nice weather works wonders with peeps attitudes................So I won't rub it in

Yeah, I think so too!  It's def hard.  Heck, having a hysterectomy is a hard decision to make.  Everyone keeps saying...."But you're so young!!!".........I'm like......I know  I know.......

How was your weekend?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 29, 2004)

Oh...btw  --  I love LOVE your AVI!!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 29, 2004)

thanks! I was getting sick of that monkey, he bobed around too much!  sides' its almost easter!!! 

you are veryyyy right the weather has everything to do with our moods! I need heat and sun and nice warm weather! then I feel like a million bucks.... ok almost! 

dont listen to what other people think. search deep inside yourself hun and decide whats best for YOU!!  and thats all that will matter! 

Have a great day!


----------



## Jill (Mar 29, 2004)

How old are your girls? I had no idea you were a mommie!!!


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey Babs...

I know I haven't been on this board long and haven't developed any kind of personal relationship with anyone so if you choose to ignore my opinion I'll totally understand...

I have two daughters and would have loved to have had a son. I'm the last male in my line so the name stops with me. I got 'fixed' about 6 months after my second daughter was born and it was a decision that both my wife and I made. We didn't feel we could afford a third child for one, and another reason was that we were both very happy with what we had. I wouldn't change either of my daughters for a son...regardless of the 'end of the line' situation. Besides, the world has enough Smith's already. It's not the name that sets you apart, it's what you do with your life that counts. Remember, everyone dies but not everyone lives.

The decision you have to make is definitely a difficult one and a hysterectomy is more invasive than a vasectomy so I won't pretend to understand what's going on in your head. You sound like a loving and caring person and I'm sure your husband is too. The two of you need to take a look at where you are in your lives right now and decide if you are truly happy with where you are and what you want. It's the difficult decisions that truly show us who we are. In the end, whichever decision you make will be the right one. Have faith.

Enough rambling...I'm spent.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> thanks! I was getting sick of that monkey, he bobed around too much!  sides' its almost easter!!!
> 
> you are veryyyy right the weather has everything to do with our moods! I need heat and sun and nice warm weather! then I feel like a million bucks.... ok almost!
> ...




I thought the monkey was cute too but you're right!  It's almost easter!!!

okay, heat, sun and nice warm weather, coming right up

Hey, you have a great day too!!!!!  Enjoy yourself hon


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> How old are your girls? I had no idea you were a mommie!!!



Yep!  Proud mommy of 2!!!  LOL, worked night and day to get them too.  Kiley is the oldest, she's 7 and Brianna will be 4 in July.  Took 3 months to get Kiley and 8 for Brianna.  Having Endo and fighting the odds of getting pregnant, my hubby and I had s.e.x. AROUND the clock.  NO JOKING!!!!  Constantly timing everything.  Everything had to be planned out to the T.


I had their pics in the gallery.  Recently removed them.  I'll see if I can relocated them here at work and get back to ya.

How is your day hon?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CanaDan *_
> Hey Babs...
> 
> I know I haven't been on this board long and haven't developed any kind of personal relationship with anyone so if you choose to ignore my opinion I'll totally understand...
> ...




Oh my gosh, I'm tearing 

You're thoughts are welcome and your words are very encouraging.  See, this is nice!!!!!  WE have something in common.  DON'T you go anywhere.  I'm speechless


Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 29, 2004)

3 hours and 15 min to go..........

You guys, I may go speed walking after work today with the girls and my two boxers.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 29, 2004)

its nice out here, speed walking sounds like a good idea


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 29, 2004)

I know, I'm so excited.  Hopefully my headache stays away.  I still have cramping ,etc......head aches always keep me down.....This is prime time to take advantage of the situation.....cool beans..


How are you doing?


----------



## jstar (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi Babsie how are you today?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 29, 2004)

HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIii     JJ, how are you?

I'm okay....lil bitchy...but I"m okay


----------



## Stacey (Mar 29, 2004)

Just wanted to poke in here and say HI!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi Stacey, how are ya?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm okay-- swamped at work! How are you?????


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 29, 2004)

I was swampted as well.  Doing okay.  Glad you're okay!  

I'm leaving...see ya 2morrow


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 30, 2004)

Okay gang.

I'm hormonal today so I'm staying out of everyones journal  Including mine.....so this is FYI


----------



## atherjen (Mar 30, 2004)

ohhhh Cheer up Babsie!!

  :bounce:


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm trying......for some reason I'm pissy today.  Usually I'm more tolerable.

Thanks for all hyperactive smiles


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 30, 2004)

I've been pretty emotional the last two days too. Too much stress I suppose. Maybe it's the change in weather too. It's finally warming up...of course it's supposed to cool off again in a few days...Canadian weather...sheesh!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 30, 2004)

I wish I could kick stress in it's b.u.t.t. 

Think we can find a way to do that?

Ugh, yesterday was pretty, the weekend was pretty but today??  YUKKKKKKIIEEEE!!!!  Raining/fog and just plain old gloomy...  You can def. tell April is approaching.....

You working out tonight?


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 30, 2004)

Yep...I have some extra work to do for a friend after work so I'll be hitting the gym a little later than usual tonight. I'm looking forward to pushing myself hard tonight. I think I need it...

How about you? I know you said you cancelled your membership at your gym but do you do anything to make up for it?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 30, 2004)

At the moment, no!  I do nothing to make up for it.  If my dr didn't tell me what I did do or could do wouldn't make a bit of dif..........I would be working my heart out!!!  Believe me.  It's hard to listen to doctors but this time....I'm listening.  

Am I gonna get fat?  Of course......but you can bank your panties it's GONNA come off.  I hope <gulp>

Yesterday I was going to go jogging but it started to rain....:grumle:  And today it's still raining......There's always tomorrow.

What ever you do, don't over do your training tonight.  You'll be sorry tomorrow.  Take it one day at a time and listen to your body.  I'm sure ya do


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 30, 2004)

Sometimes I listen, sometimes I boss it around... 

It's definitely a good idea to listen to your doctor. Besides, even if you put on a little weight you know you'll be able to take it off again.  

Don't forget, there are other ways to exercise! I'm sure your husband would be willing to help.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 30, 2004)

HEY BABS! 
how are you feeling hon?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 30, 2004)

Dan -  Yep, always good to listen to your doc and your body  Pfffft, my husband knows how to help himself to the shower

Hi Cat, I'm being bitchy today.  How are you?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 30, 2004)

better good than not babs

bitchy is fine with me


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 30, 2004)

Saweet!  

Well, I'm going home to kick my hubby around a lil  

See ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 31, 2004)

I didn't kick my hubby around yesterday...LOL.....instead we went grocery shopping. I showered and went to bed and he stayed up playing Play Station.  He's such a kid

Anyway, GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!!!!!!  How are you doing today?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 31, 2004)

Playstation ... what game?  Boys will be boys ... 

Morning Mrs. Babs.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey sweetie!! My hubby is a kid too-- He is addicted to XBOX!!! 

How are ya today?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 31, 2004)

NT -  You got that right!!!  Boys wil be boys!  He's the same way with Game Boy sp..........There are times when I get REALLY frustrated with him...Can you guess when?  How are you?

Stacey  --  LOL, men!  Sometimes ya wonder if they'll ever grow up  But, ya have to love'em  How are you doing today?

I'm doing fine.  Yesterday I was edgy.  The slightest thing pissed me off.  Don't know which way to point the finger....Lupron or Cenestin    Add-Back therapy HRT is WORKING wonders with my hot flashes.  I still have the other things though.  Now, if I can just get a grip on these mood swings


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 31, 2004)

I am excellent!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 31, 2004)

I hope it's not at nooky time ...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 31, 2004)

NT!!!  Welcome back.  Things in here are short lived

Anyway, Sometimes nooky time but more so when it comes to getting things done around the house ALL HE WANTS TO DO is play those games.....  Oh well.....guess he could be hanging out at the bars........THANK GOD HE'S NOT!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 31, 2004)

Bubbye all.  Today is Month End Close.....HELL DAY!!!  

Much attn is needed here at work.....So, I'm signing off........See ya'll 2morrow


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 31, 2004)

I love ps and ps2 and snes...lol

nope, guys will always love those type of games, until about age 50...as far as i know


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 1, 2004)

morning


----------



## atherjen (Apr 1, 2004)

how are you today Babs?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm okay.  How are you hon?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm going home......don't anyone stop in here now

See ya'll tomorrow......bubbye


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

Have a great night


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 2, 2004)

TGIF !!!!!!!  Have a great one !


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 2, 2004)

Thank Stacey...I did.  How about you?

Gary - THANK GOODNESS!!!!  FINALLY!! YAY  What ya doing this weekend?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Thank Stacey...I did.  How about you?
> 
> Gary - THANK GOODNESS!!!!  FINALLY!! YAY  What ya doing this weekend?



hmmmmmm  This weekend . well saturday is cheat day on the diet ! Yummy !!!!  And will definetly go see The Rock in "Walking Tall" Plus will probably move all my gym equipment to the garage .  I have outgrown the room in the house I have been working out in. 

How about you ? Anything exciting?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2004)

Hey sweetie!!

I am glad you had a good night! Me- Nope-sucked.. argued with my hubby. I don't think he is ready for a baby at ALL!


----------



## CanaDan (Apr 2, 2004)

I don't know if a man is ever 'ready' for a baby. I don't think I was but the moment she was born I was a proud father. Give him a chance to get used to the idea...then kick his a$$!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2004)

well.. I'm ready.  He has had more than enough time!

but thanks for the words...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 2, 2004)

HELLO EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and BUBBEYE

Stacey  --  Just crack him one...he'll snap out of it....or cut him off  What did he say to you hon?  BTW  -- Men are always scared about this particular situations.  Don't sweat it.....Want me to talk some sense into him?

Gary  --  Sounds like you're gonna have some fun!!  What am I going to do?  Absolutely  NOTHING!!!!  Be lazy and sob about not going to the gym.

Dan - Hey bud!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 5, 2004)

Good morning Babsie !


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 5, 2004)

Morning Gary


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2004)

Morning Babsie!

How are you doing ?   Worry about ya when you don't post much .


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 6, 2004)

Good morning darlin

Sweety, don't worry.  I'm okay.  I just don't feel like doing much anymore.  I had a bad Sunday!  Almost left my husband  I don't want to.....I'm just so darn fed up with my health.  I feel like I'm never going to be able to compete or atleast return to the gym.  I mean, will I be "normal" after it's all said and done?  All this research is doing nothing but running my good hopes down the tubes.

On a good note, my husband "says" he's going to help me out a little more around the house until this is all over.  I'm just under a lot of stress these days.  April 22nd I go in to see my dr and schedule a hysterectomy.  But then I wonder, "Is having a hysterectomy the ONLY alternative?  Will I STILL have these mood swings, bone loss, hot flashes, etc....even after I get a hysterectomy?"  I'm so confused! Monday I focused my "free" time researching yet some more about Endo, and discovered that Candida AND Endo go hand and hand.  So now I'm freaking out about that because I know nothing of Candida.  On the 22nd of April I'm asking my dr to run 4 tests on me.  

How are you?

Oh, and thanks for checking on me


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Good morning darlin
> 
> Sweety, don't worry.  I'm okay.  I just don't feel like doing much anymore.  I had a bad Sunday!  Almost left my husband  I don't want to.....I'm just so darn fed up with my health.  I feel like I'm never going to be able to compete or atleast return to the gym.  I mean, will I be "normal" after it's all said and done?  All this research is doing nothing but running my good hopes down the tubes.
> ...



Say it isn't so ...   you almost left your husband !?  I wish I could wave my magic wand and make it all be the way you want it .  Hmmm I remember reading something about Candida in AtherJen's journal .  You might ask her about it .
I really , really hope everything works out for you .  

I will keep checking on you .


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Babsie !  
I was running late this mornign so didn't get to say Hi ! 

*HI !!!*


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 8, 2004)




----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 8, 2004)

Morning Babsie! I'm so sorry about all the stress you've been under, if you ever want to chat send me a PM.  Jen knows a lot about candida, you could ask her about it.  I'm really not to familar with either- the endo or candida, I wish I could help more!

Your in my prayers sweetie!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks you two.

sorry for being short..I'm busy at work.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey sweetie..you know I'm always here for you to talk to..email me at aprincess68@hotmail.com if you ever need to chat. I totally understand everything your going through!

Oh god..what is candida??


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey Babs! I truly hope things get better for you!! you dont deserve all these ruff times!! 
 
If you wanna talk and know more about candida and what to do about it, feel more that free to PM me hun! Id love to be of some help, just want the best for you sweety!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

Babsie-- You do have friends here....and We love you. I do not think your a Liar..and I'm saying that in Your Journal..because they closed the supplement thread. I believe you and I believe in you. 

You are a great friend.. and Your reputation on this bored is Not Ruined. Jodi Is Wrong!!!

I love ya!
 Smile!!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Babsie-- You do have friends here....and We love you. I do not think your a Liar..and I'm saying that in Your Journal..because they closed the supplement thread. I believe you and I believe in you.
> 
> You are a great friend.. and Your reputation on this bored is Not Ruined. Jodi Is Wrong!!!
> ...


I am wrong?  WTF did I do?  She was exposed, I saw several PM's and emails that she is lying.  I'm NOT the one that started this.  Your wrong for assuming so.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 8, 2004)

hey babs! how are you

havent talked to ya in a lil while

whats up?


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Babsie-- You do have friends here....and We love you. I do not think your a Liar..and I'm saying that in Your Journal..because they closed the supplement thread. I believe you and I believe in you.
> 
> You are a great friend.. and Your reputation on this bored is Not Ruined. Jodi Is Wrong!!!
> ...



that's sweet of you (the part about babsie) but why are you singling out jodi?  i said it.  prince said it.  Twin Peak said it - and we're right.  i won't keep going in her journal - but there is NO DOUBT that she lied and got caught.


----------



## CanaDan (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey Babs!

I haven't posted in a while, not even to my own journal, as I haven't been feeling too well and haven't been able to hit the gym. I think I'm recovering enough that I can start on Monday or Tuesday though. 

WTF is with that supplement thread. The people who had some nasty things to say about you should be ashamed. There must be more important things to talk about. You know what they say about people who live in glass houses...not very mature that's for sure.

Calling you a liar and saying your reputation is ruined on this board is uncalled for. I was under the impression that the people on this board were knowledgeable and genuinely interested in helping others but when the moderators join in on the name calling then it looks more like grade-school banter.

Keep you head up Babs. You have enough to concentrate on in your life that you don't need to worry about this crap. If you start feeling down then I've got your back!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 8, 2004)

You people are so naive.  I've seen emails and PM's to other people of this board from her admitting she lied.

Thank you NG


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Babsie-- You do have friends here....and We love you. I do not think your a Liar..and I'm saying that in Your Journal..because they closed the supplement thread. I believe you and I believe in you.
> 
> You are a great friend.. and Your reputation on this bored is Not Ruined. Jodi Is Wrong!!!
> ...




***HUG*** Thank you Stacey.


Jodi  --  Do you like pestering?  Again, Jodi only pops in one of my journal to raise a stink


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 8, 2004)

Jodi wasn't the one to bring her name into your journal.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> You people are so naive.  I've seen emails and PM's to other people of this board from her admitting she lied.
> 
> Thank you NG




The only PM I sent was to NG and it wasn't admitting to lying.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 8, 2004)

wtf is going on?
ok im going to the supp thread to see


----------



## Jodi (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> The only PM I sent was to NG and it wasn't admitting to lying.


And TP and Prince

Oh and don't forget there is a mod forum and we share things


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> Jodi wasn't the one to bring her name into your journal.




But she has yet to come in here and post something.  Today being her first post here...come on

I don't care that Jodi posts here however, each time she has nothing good to say.....I tried so hard to be nice to her and gain her friendship despite her actions against me other than today.


----------



## CanaDan (Apr 8, 2004)

How does this conversation help anyone? I used to read BabsieGirl's journal for inspiration...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> And TP and Prince
> 
> Oh and don't forget there is a mod forum and we share things




That's true, I forgot...I sent a PM to TP asking what his problem was and why the questions.

After the thread was closed I sent a PM to Prince stating I was going to leave IM because I've never been so disgusted in my life....That's it.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CanaDan *_
> How does this conversation help anyone? I used to read BabsieGirl's journal for inspiration...




Jodi has never liked me.......I've tried and tried to get her to like me, dispite our arguments...nothing works with her...She has her picks....I for one am not one of them.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 8, 2004)

You forgot about emails too.



> Jodi has never liked me.......I've tried and tried to get her to like me, dispite our arguments...nothing works with her...She has her picks....I for one am not one of them.


Give me a break.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 8, 2004)

Jodi, it's true.  I even sent a PM once to Butterfly asking her why you don't like me so I could try and fix things.  I figured since the two of you were friends, she's know something.  


I don't know Prince, NG or TPs email address


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I am wrong?  WTF did I do?  She was exposed, I saw several PM's and emails that she is lying.  I'm NOT the one that started this.  Your wrong for assuming so.



No Jodi-- for once admit it~ YOU ARE WRONG.. I Know Babsie way better than you, and know a LOT more about her than you! Face it.. you are wrong.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 8, 2004)

don't play the martyr now.  this isn't a personal vendetta or persecution.  it's about integrity and your lack thereof.

the facts HAVE come to light with sufficient details and proof yet you continued to lie over and over when asked the direct question.  

all you had to do was admit that you're on the mailing list and say that you still genuinely like most of their products.


----------



## draven (Apr 8, 2004)

You seem like a really nice person and very helpful, but your also like some i know who beleive in  3 ways to do things. 

1. the right way
2. the wrong way
3. your way and you'll fight for that no matter what (could be all your going through, but it tends to turn threads I've read into a bickering match)

However I just realized there may be some truth, maybe Syntrax is sending your trainer the freebee's and then you keep posting on here about it.  That would be a way that your telling the truth?  

If not your just like everybody else who they send stuff to, but your just fighting so 1. you don't look bad, and 2. they keep sending you stuff

I wish you the best of luck in your recovery and sorry to hear about the problems with your husband.


----------



## CanaDan (Apr 8, 2004)

Well I have nothing against Jodi as she gave me some good (I think) advice on my meal plans when I was planning my carb cycling plan but it's clear that some people on this board can't put this supplement thing behind them. 

I used to work in a small office with 4 women (I was the only male) so I know what it's like when women get catty. 

Of course, I usually only hear this kind of arguing from my 8 year old daughter...didn't think I'd find it on this board. I commend you for trying to move on Babs...


----------



## Jodi (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> No Jodi-- for once admit it~ YOU ARE WRONG.. I Know Babsie way better than you, and know a LOT more about her than you! Face it.. you are wrong.


OMG you people crack me up.   

She is the liar and everyone knows it.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> ***HUG*** Thank you Stacey.
> 
> 
> Jodi  --  Do you like pestering?  Again, Jodi only pops in one of my journal to raise a stink



Exactly-- You hardly ever see her on here anymore.. except to raise hell.

And Yes, I should have included all of the others with Jodi. My Bad.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Jodi, it's true.  I even sent a PM once to Butterfly asking her why you don't like me so I could try and fix things.  I figured since the two of you were friends, she's know something.
> 
> 
> I don't know Prince, NG or TPs email address


You forgot about DG.  Ahh gotcha!! Didn't I


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> Jodi wasn't the one to bring her name into your journal.



Well I didn't think her nose would be in here! I was talking to BABSIE-- Not Jodi..and not anyone else!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Jodi has never liked me.......I've tried and tried to get her to like me, dispite our arguments...nothing works with her...She has her picks....I for one am not one of them.



Totally agree with you


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 8, 2004)

it's nice to offer support to your friends - but you really should know more about the situation.  no way would prince, tp, jodi and i (and others too) jump on that thread if we weren't positive that babsie was receiving the product.


----------



## CanaDan (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> You forgot about DG.  Ahh gotcha!! Didn't I



What's next? Calling 'Liar, Liar, Pants on fire'?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CanaDan *_
> What's next? Calling 'Liar, Liar, Pants on fire'?




No but with DG's permission, I would be happy to post the email where she admits she is lying.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> it's nice to offer support to your friends - but you really should know more about the situation.  no way would prince, tp, jodi and i (and others too) jump on that thread if we weren't positive that babsie was receiving the product.



I know everything about this!!! trust me


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 8, 2004)

For peace of mind and so people will leave me alone......I'm already going through some pretty tough times and this is the last thing I need right now.

I'm a liar........does that make you happy Jodi????  ..............Just stay away from me....I'm tired of trying to get you to like me........


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 8, 2004)

For once, and appropriately titled journal.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 8, 2004)

...and i have pms from two people who thought she was selflessly taking them under her generous "wing" with product advice and they now feel totally scammed.  that part isn't funny in the least.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 8, 2004)

NG, I was sharing my experiences, trial and error with them......what worked for me, worked for them as well...I asked


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

Don't mess with the girls with Endometriosis Jodi, TP, And the rest of you who caused hell for ... YOU DON'T KNOW how hard & painful this disease is..and then you want to go and make more MISERY for Babsie... So Lame!


----------



## ZECH (Apr 8, 2004)

OK........................Looks like some feelings have been hurt and I want to say something. Months ago, IAB posted a thread in the mod forum about Nick sending products. So when this got started, several people knew what was going on. There are MANY people I know across several boards including BB.com and Anabolicminds that have people receiving Syntrax products. It is widely known. So IAB started another thread today and I joined in also. We confirmed that Babsie was recieving stuff. It's no secret and there was no use in me lying. I told Babsie to just fess up and she thought everyone would laugh at her. This is not the case. I think they would think more of her for fessing up. She is really a sweet girl and tries to help everyone. I think it just got out of hand.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 8, 2004)

wow....

everyone is a bitch today


----------



## Jodi (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Don't mess with the girls with Endometriosis Jodi, TP, And the rest of you who caused hell for ... YOU DON'T KNOW how hard & painful this disease is..and then you want to go and make more MISERY for Babsie... So Lame!


 

Since when did this have anything to do with endometriosis?


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 8, 2004)

glad you knew all the facts Stacey.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> 
> Since when did this have anything to do with endometriosis?



it apparently causing lying.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 8, 2004)

babs dont leave IM!
i dont care if you lied or whatever

but the people here need to grow up....
so what if she lied about it
just ignore it and her if you want to
but there is no point in trying to make her feel bad

are we in kindergarten here?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> 
> Since when did this have anything to do with endometriosis?



She stated above that she is going through a hard time--which is with Endo... and this is making it worse..stress makes it worse.. 
This wasn't helping..

thats all I meant by it.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> OK........................Looks like some feelings have been hurt and I want to say something. Months ago, IAB posted a thread in the mod forum about Nick sending products. So when this got started, several people knew what was going on. There are MANY people I know across several boards including BB.com and Anabolicminds that have people receiving Syntrax products. It is widely known. So IAB started another thread today and I joined in also. We confirmed that Babsie was recieving stuff. It's no secret and there was no use in me lying.* I told Babsie to just fess up and she thought everyone would laugh at her. This is not the case. I think they would think more of her for fessing up. *She is really a sweet girl and tries to help everyone. I think it just got out of hand.


True that DG! 

Thank you for telling everyone the truth DG!  Now Stacey you can stop telling me I'M WRONG because as you can see, I was not the wrong one.

Babsie that is why we are pissed.  The lying and being deceitful.  You could have just told the truth when asked and none of this would have happened.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> it apparently causing lying.



That was Just WRONG NG!!!! 
I have the disease and I do not lie.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> babs dont leave IM!
> i dont care if you lied or whatever
> 
> ...


People don't like being lie to when they are seeking supplement advice.  It's a very big deal.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 8, 2004)

NG....you can go **#(&#($&# yourself......until you know of Endo you need to shut your mouth!!!!.....now that's plan ignorance

Thanks DG


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> People don't like being lie to when they are seeking supplement advice.  It's a very big deal.




What advice did I lie about JODI???????????????  Answer that one MISS i know EVERYTHING!!!!!  Damn...get the heck out of my journal....Such an example from a moderator!  Atleast DG is tactful.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

Ya Know Jodi, You are right-- Sorry.

I know your over there smiling.. and ya know my thoughts of you don't change..even if you are Right. Which of course means nothing to you..but whatever.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 8, 2004)

again....i did NOT bring endo into this.  there is no logical connection between what's happened here in the last couple of days and your medical condition.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> People don't like being lie to when they are seeking supplement advice.  It's a very big deal.




Cry me a river
build me a bridge and get over it

I dont think she lied about her experience
she may have been promoting syntrax
but i believe that what she said about her experience with the products is true


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

Exactly-- Dg is a good guy- and very tactful. 

I admitted I am wrong Jodi.. now you can go play in your fantasy world. Buh-Bye


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 8, 2004)

BABS
ignore them!

they are mad and just want to make themselves feel better
by making you feel worse


----------



## CanaDan (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> 
> No but with DG's permission, I would be happy to post the email where she admits she is lying.




And that would help who? Would it help you sleep better? Would it help others in their quest for a healthier lifestyle? It seems to me that there are some people on this board that feel the need to vindicate thier name-calling in order to save face. Hurting someone else to make yourself look better is wrong, in any area of life. 

Unfortunately maturity isn't guarantteed to improve with age. Shame on all of you. 

Babs, if you want to feel supported and accepted, move to Canada.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

Totally agree with MyCat!!  I still do not think she was lying..well I KNOW she wasn't ...but you people will sit here and argue with us until your blue in the face.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 8, 2004)

ALRIGHT!
fight fight!
Stacy, Canadan, me and of course Babs

VS
Jodi, nikegirl, and whoever else wants to keep being a little bitch!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Totally agree with MyCat!!  I still do not think she was lying..well I KNOW she wasn't ...but you people will sit here and argue with us until your blue in the face.




did you miss DG's post?  she was lying.  nothing to interpret.  she said repeatedly she did not get free product from them.  she does.  how is that not a lie?  seriously.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> What advice did I lie about JODI???????????????  Answer that one MISS i know EVERYTHING!!!!!  Damn...get the heck out of my journal....Such an example from a moderator!  Atleast DG is tactful.


At least I don't lie.


----------



## CanaDan (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> ALRIGHT!
> fight fight!
> Stacy, Canadan, me and of course Babs
> ...



I could never hit a lady...but then again they certainly aren't acting lady-like...does that make it ok


----------



## ZECH (Apr 8, 2004)

I think we were all guilty of a little deceiving. Syntrax does make some great supps. No doubt in my mind about that. Are all of them worth buying. No, but most are. Don't blame babsie. She is one of the most willing people here to help. I think she was afraid if she admitted to it, Nick would get mad. So everyone just chill. Long weekend ahead!


----------



## CanaDan (Apr 8, 2004)

I'ld be lying if I said I wasn't confused over one point (and I don't want to be called a liar).

If a person is honest about thier experience and results while taking a supplement does it really matter if they received the supplement for free? 

I don't know about the US, or other countries, but here in Canada our doctors will occassionally give out free samples of new medicines instead of a prescription (saves the patient money) and if I used a medicine and it worked then I'll tell others who may suffer the same infliction, or if it didn't work then I would tell others to try something else. I got the medicine for free and promoted it. Does that make me a liar?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 8, 2004)

I usually avoid drama such as this, but I am gonna speak up a bit. This is really getting out of hand.

I dont doubt that Babs totally supports Syntrax, and I believe her experiences with their products are genuine. 

But you have to look at it from the other perspective as well. If you do not tell the complete truth about one thing, it takes away your credibility for everything else. In law enforcement, if an Officer takes the stand, and has integrity issues, he is virtually no good as an Officer at all. All it takes is one mistruth, and it can deeply effect your credibility in all aspects, not just the one in question. THAT is what I believe many people are upset about.


On a message board, where anyone can say anything, Integrity is everything.
I am NOT judging anyone here, and I really believe this got way out of hand too fast.  I wish you the best Babs in your personal difficulties. I am not making a judgment call here, but I can see where Jodi and others are coming from.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CanaDan *_
> I'ld be lying if I said I wasn't confused over one point (and I don't want to be called a liar).
> 
> If a person is honest about thier experience and results while taking a supplement does it really matter if they received the supplement for free?
> ...



No.

BUt when they are DIRECTLY asked whether or not they received free product and they REPEATEDLY LIE and say they did not -- that is a lie.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 8, 2004)

thats what ive been saying!!!!!
OK SO SHE WORKING FOR THE COMPANY

BUT THE EXPERIENCES SHE MENTIONED WERE HER OWN
NOT MADE UP
SO SHE DID NOT HURT ANYONE BY DOING WHAT SHE DID



END OF STORY NOW GET THE HELL OUT ALL YOU HATERS!!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> No.
> 
> BUt when they are DIRECTLY asked whether or not they received free product and they REPEATEDLY LIE and say they did not -- that is a lie.



amen.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> No.
> 
> BUt when they are DIRECTLY asked whether or not they received free product and they REPEATEDLY LIE and say they did not -- that is a lie.


----------



## CanaDan (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> No.
> 
> BUt when they are DIRECTLY asked whether or not they received free product and they REPEATEDLY LIE and say they did not -- that is a lie.



Again, does that take away from the experience she had on the supp and the sharing of that info? 

No. 

I would have to call 'Liar, liar, pants on fire' to anyone who says they have never lied, or even slightly fibbed, in a response to any question. Whether it was on this board or not.

People in glass houses...


----------



## ZECH (Apr 8, 2004)

None of us are working for Syntrax. We just give honest feedback on their supps.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 8, 2004)

Not trying to drown a dead fish, but like I said earlier, if Integrity is compromised in one situation, it effects all others.

But anyways.. like DG said, lets get past this and look forward to the weekend.   I think everyone got the point.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 8, 2004)

alright alright

shes gone now
and thanks to some people she may not be coming
back

good job guys, i hope this is waht you wanted, 
even tho this could have been grounded earlier
but for some reason you people wanted to keep nagging and nagging

you made her feel bad and embarrassed her
now go try to make yourself feel better some where else


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> did you miss DG's post?  she was lying.  nothing to interpret.  she said repeatedly she did not get free product from them.  she does.  how is that not a lie?  seriously.


I have emails from babsie-- I know the truth. 
enough said
NG- I like you and I don't want to go on about this.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 8, 2004)

Lets just drop it while its hot.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 8, 2004)

I concur with Camaro... there are better for things for everyone to be doing than attacking others around here.

Ugh, I think reading the squabble gave me a migraine.


----------



## Var (Apr 8, 2004)

This thread hasnt been bumped in 4.5 hrs...well, until you posted just now.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 8, 2004)

Haha, well thats fine


----------



## Jenny (Apr 8, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=608279#post608279


----------



## kuso (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> For once, and appropriately titled journal.



Would have been funnier had you not fucked up AN


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 9, 2004)

Damn.

Ah well, you are the first that saw it anyway.


----------



## kuso (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Damn.
> 
> Ah well, you are the first that saw it anyway.



Thats why I felt the need to highlight it


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 9, 2004)

<Bastard doesn't speak to me in months, and this is what I get.>


----------



## kuso (Apr 9, 2004)

Sorry...

Ah...Hey TP  Hows things?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey Eggs!! Hope all is well with you.

I just wanted to state that I have apologized to Jodi!

I am VERY sorry for my words, and bringing her into it.. I know it was a mistake..and I wish that I could take it back..but I can't!!

 

She is a good person, and I shouldn't have gotten into any of that.


----------



## titans1854 (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> alright alright
> 
> shes gone now
> ...



there trying to make themselves feel better? how? babs lied. she ruined her and to me syntrax's credibility since she represents them. i bought swole and it was shit. and even if i didn't have the bad experience w/swole i still wouldn't buy syntrax shit now that i know they have people inside this site pushing products and then lying about it.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 9, 2004)

Babsie went back to Swollsville?


----------



## titans1854 (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Babsie went back to Swollsville?


 
hopefully. she needs to stop spreading propaganda.

she's got a nice ass though. unless she's lying about that too.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 12, 2004)

http://www.mindandmuscle.net/feedback/feedback.php?productID=22&start=30

If what I say is so bad, why is what I have to say posted on the Avant Site?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm sure TP will have it removed.

Anyway,

I'm not going to leave IM.  Anyone who can actually put themselves in my shoes will understand why I refused to tell the complete truth Thursday.  The people who are or were on the mailing list of Syntrax, were asked not to share this information due to an "overwhelming influx of calls and emails from other wanting to participate".....................My word is my word.  I said I wouldn't say anything.  Everything I said about their supplements were in fact true......The only thing I stretched, was the fact I was getting free supplements...but it wasn't in exchange for promotion....It was all for our personal feedback purposes.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2004)

Long time no see. How you feeling ?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Gary

I'm doing okay.  My surgeon friend called me last night about getting a mini abdominal plasty while having a hysterectomy.  He says it's NO problem YAY!!!!  He quoted me $1500.00 but he has to double check with another guy before the cost is finalized.  I just want to make sure the "cut" is done correctly so when I put my suit on, you won't see any scars.  So this is GOOD...........All I have yet to do is keep my fingers crossed my GYNo agrees to this type of surgery.

How are you?  How was your Easter???


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 14, 2004)

Morning


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 14, 2004)

Morning to you  too !

Have you been in contact with your Gyno yet ?

have a great day !


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi Hon,

I actually go to see him on the 22nd this month.  I'm nervous but excited to get this whole thing over with.

Hey, you have a great day too!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 15, 2004)

Last night was rough.  Could hardly sleep.  Must be getting use to Cenestin.  Night sweats and hot flashes are coming back.

Today the tummy is hurting  I could hardly bend over and tie my shoes.  When I did, it took a while to get back up because I had this horrible pain on my lower left side that would ache while sending electric like pains down my left leg.  My LOWER back is killing me.  Feels weak!

We'll see if if keeps up today.

I have been headache free since MONDAY  waaahooooo


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Last night was rough.  Could hardly sleep.  Must be getting use to Cenestin.  Night sweats and hot flashes are coming back.
> 
> Today the tummy is hurting  I could hardly bend over and tie my shoes.  When I did, it took a while to get back up because I had this horrible pain on my lower left side that would ache while sending electric like pains down my left leg.  My LOWER back is killing me.  Feels weak!
> ...



Well, this post answers my question.  Wish you felt better !


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 16, 2004)

Good Morning Sunshine !


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 16, 2004)

Morning Gary!!!!!

How are ya?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 16, 2004)

Morning Sweetie, I hope your feeling better today!

<<<<<<<<<Hugs>>>>>>>>>


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey, thanks for the hug.....RIGHT BACK AT YA:d

*******HUG**********

I'm not doing so well this morning................


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey Girlie--sorrrry your not doing well today!! Whats wrong

Cheer Up--or Feel better!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm just feeling depressed.

I woke up this morning (1am) with BAD cramps, awful back pain some spotting coming from both ends......An hour ago severe bloat has come from no where, my right ovary is hurting...

On top of all this, my clothes hardly fit me anymore, our health insurance changed yesterday..............I just want to go out to my car and bawl for a good hour.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 16, 2004)

Sweetie I'm so sorry your going through all of this.  I'm not fimilar with endometreosis (sp?) but from following along with yours and Stacey's journal I've learned a little about it.  I really hope their able to find something to help ya'll.  Your both two sweet to have to put up with something like that!


----------



## Jill (Apr 16, 2004)

Sending my       your way. Hope you day gets better


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2004)

ohh honey I am sooo sorry your feeling soo upset!!!!! I'm here for you always!!! Sorrrrrry honey!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> Sweetie I'm so sorry your going through all of this.  I'm not fimilar with endometreosis (sp?) but from following along with yours and Stacey's journal I've learned a little about it.  I really hope their able to find something to help ya'll.  Your both two sweet to have to put up with something like that!




You're so kind  Thank you for following along.  Endo is tough stuff..........

Hey, you have a nice weekend..

see ya on Monday!

Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Sending my       your way. Hope you day gets better




WOW!!!!  Lots of warm wishes   THANK YOU!!!!

My day is getting better.  No more spotting and no more feeling depressed....

Now, if I can only get rid of those cramps 

Jilly Billy, have a NICE WARM weekend.  Going to by 80 tomorrow....Wahoooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> ohh honey I am sooo sorry your feeling soo upset!!!!! I'm here for you always!!! Sorrrrrry honey!!




Thank you Stacey.  It's nice having someone to share emotions with.  I just hope when the time comes, you don't go through what I have experienced.  

Have a nice weekend.......

See ya Monday
Babs


----------



## senimoni (Apr 16, 2004)

Hope you feel better I have bad cramps but I'm sure they don't compare to what you are going through.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2004)

Hey Cutie ! 

I know you're not around on weekends but I couldn't wait to say Hi !  LOL


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi Seni - How are you hon?  We need to hook up again sometime, it's been a while.  Cramps are AWFUL, regardless the level.

GARY !!!!!  -- You know, this is VERY sweet of you. 

Both of you have made my day brighter!!!!!!!  Thank you for allowing me to see I'm in your thoughts


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 19, 2004)

Hello Everyone

Weekend was BUSY!!!  Saturday I had to get papers straight with my co.  Then I went shopping while the hubby went away on a fishing trip.  Didn't get home until late...REALLY wanted to mow the lawn.

Sunday me and the sister in-law too the girls to get their pictures taken...SOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!  When I get them back I'll be sure to post in the gallery.  After pics we stopped at Mickey D's (bad I know but we were in a hurry), grabbed the hubby and RACED off to see the Lipizoners (sp) show.  I hadn't seen that in YEARS!!! 

Anyone ever see the show before???


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 19, 2004)

Just thought I'd say hello.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 19, 2004)

Hello NT...How are ya big guy


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 19, 2004)

not big! 

I'm great thanks ... how are things in your topsy turvy world?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> to see the Lipizoners (sp) show.  I hadn't seen that in YEARS!!!
> 
> Anyone ever see the show before???


what is this?
You ate McD'S?
you following my dietary imputs now?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 23, 2004)

Morning Babsie !!  
How ya been ? 
TGIF !!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Gary, Burner and NT  How are you guys?

Sorry I haven't been in here much.  Just not feeling well these past few days.

May 3rd I am getting a 2nd opinion from another GYN about my condition.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey babs!
You feeling any better?
hey..I've gone to the gym...3 days in a row now.....

Pretty impressive! I am even going tomorrow to knock out my legs...
I'm, like, almost on a roll!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi sweetie !  

Hope you are doing ok .  have a good weekend


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi you guys

Sorry I haven't been on here much.  Still trying to get things caught up here at work for when I'm out for surgery.

This month was my last Lupron Injection (my choice.)  I'm having TOO many problems with it.  May 20th, I go in and talk to my GYN about my options.  May 3rd is when I get a second opinion, so when I go in on the 20th, I'll most def. have a handful of questions.

Tonight is date night for me and the hubby...when we get back from our date, we're tearing up the rest of the carpet so we can lay our hard wood down Sat and Sunday.  Yesterday we dumped and cleaned our 175gal fish tank HEAVY and took our fishies into the fish store, they bought our fish and gave us store credit.  We gave them 4 HUGE Oscars, 8" Placo, White Dympsy, another Chiclid (sp) and an Asian redtail cat, HE WAS AWESOME LOOKING 12" not including his tail!!!!!  We're switching over to a South American tank.  Much more colorful, BRIGHT colors!!!!

B - you went 3 days in row?SAWEET!!!!!!!  Were you sore?  Wish I could join ya.  I miss the gym.

Gary --  Thanks for checking up on me.  You're such a wonderful person  Hey, when I log back on Monday, I'll let you know how many arguments the hubby and I got into while laying the floor.....YIKES!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 30, 2004)

I messed up..... ...we had a South American tank...we're switching to African Chiclids.......I called the hubby because I wasn't 100% positive that's what we were switching over to...turned out, that's what we had AND, we're getting ready to do African...My bad....I'll surf the net after a while and share some pics of the fish I want in there.....


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 30, 2004)

Morning Babsie.   Hope your having a good day so far!    Have a great weekend!


----------



## sara (Apr 30, 2004)

Babsie- I missed talking to you hon  
Just wishing you the best and hope this would be you'r last injection.. 
Enjoy you'r weekend


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi ladies 

I'm so glad you both stopped by...I've missed EVERYONE a lot!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 30, 2004)

Here are some fishes I want to put in my tank

http://www.bluegrasscichlids.com/obpeacock.htm


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 30, 2004)

http://www.bluegrasscichlids.com/ngara.htm


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 30, 2004)

http://www.bluegrasscichlids.com/albinomac.htm


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 30, 2004)

http://www.bluegrasscichlids.com/colbalt blue.JPG


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 30, 2004)

http://www.bluegrasscichlids.com/demasoni.htm


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 30, 2004)

http://www.bluegrasscichlids.com/yellolab.htm


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 30, 2004)

http://www.bluegrasscichlids.com/goldcomp.htm


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 30, 2004)

http://www.bluegrasscichlids.com/inkfin.htm


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 30, 2004)

http://www.bluegrasscichlids.com/zaire.htm

blue is my favorite color....can ya tell????


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 30, 2004)

http://www.bluegrasscichlids.com/zambian.htm


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 30, 2004)

There are some rare red ones on sale @ Ebay.  

We already have brown rocks...Having looked at these pictures, I should put some white in there too........

Any ideas?  Where's Var????  He loves fishes too....He should have a clue....


----------



## ZECH (Apr 30, 2004)

I used to have some cichlids. Then I took my tank down. Lots of work keeping it up. Now I want to put it back up.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 30, 2004)

I know.  I hear the Africans (which is what I want) require a higher PH, so I'll constantly be checking the PH.......I just don't know how often I should check them.

Our fish tank takes up soooooo much space in our greatroom.....I couldn't believe how much bigger it looked with out the tank sitting there.  I almost, said "Sell it!"  but then I know how much I'd miss it.  I'm trying to talk my hubby into setting the tank up in the kitchen...thing is, the only spot we can sit it in, is where the vent thingy is that filters..........  We have a cubby where our entry way is, but it's not big enough by 3in.....3 INCHES!!!!  I was so mad........

Dg, how did you keep up with your tank?  Our South Americans weren't hard at all but I hear the Africans are MUCH harder and you have to keep an eye on the tank or you can lose EVERYTHING.....Also, I saw some Cichlids require salt....Where the heck would I put the salt?  Do I just sprinkle it in the water?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 30, 2004)

Hiya Babs!
Must be a HUGE tank!

Correction...I went FOUR days in a row..

bad thing..I've not NOT gone three days..damn things keep getting in my way..with my stupid window of ability to work out in...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey Babs whats up?
Get back to me on Monday when you recieve this, Ok?


----------



## BabsieGirl (May 3, 2004)

Hi guys

B  --  Yeah it's a huge tank.  Once we get it set up I'll take a pic and post them.  Sorry about the mix up.  I thought you said 3, my bad.  4 if EVEN better hon

How are ya?

MyCat - Hi there.  How have you been?

Sorry I'm being so short.  I have a lot on my mind and I just got back from my 2nd opinion visit.


----------



## Var (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> http://www.bluegrasscichlids.com/zaire.htm
> 
> blue is my favorite color....can ya tell????



Thats a Zaire Blue Frontosa.  Very pricey...very NICE!  Africans are not hard to keep at all.  Aggression is where people run into the most problems.  They do like a higher PH, but that can be acheived easily (at least for a while) by using a calcium carbonate based substrate (crushed coral or dolomite).  I used to have 6 tanks of them.  Got really into breeding af's for a few years.  Lemme know if you have any ?'s.

<---------fish geek


----------



## BabsieGirl (May 5, 2004)

Hey Var, 

Last night I purchased 20lbs of coral rock and purchased a bag of crushed/buffered coral.   I set the underground filter up in the tank.  What else should I do before putting the fish in?  I'm taking it I should let the tank cycle for a couple days before buying any Africans

Oh, and I made a few tunnels for them (I'm not good at decorating tanks.)  Maybe I can take a picture of the tank and post it here and you can give me a few pointers??

I CAN'T WAIT TO GET MY FISH!!!!!!  I found an online dealer and he's not that bad in price.....


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2004)

Hi Sweetie !   Aqauriums are cool . I like angel fish in mine .


----------



## BabsieGirl (May 5, 2004)

Hi ya Gary,

Yeah, I like Angel fish too.  Use to have them, then changed over to south american tank and now african......Africans are SOO pretty....check out the links I posted a page back (I think.)

How are you?


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2004)

Sounds like you are keeping active!
Things are going well here. Had a bad wek with the GF..but..got it all worked out. Just in time..we are going to Minnesota this weekend for her brother's graduation..I get to meet her father...
"hello, Dr. Larsen. Very nice to meet you. I am the guy whos' scthuuping your little princess"

(think maybe I shouldn't say that??)


----------



## greekblondechic (May 5, 2004)

could be worse... this guy my cuz gave my # to has been calling my house, and he was having a conversation w. my mom..

he sounds really boring tho.. ick


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2004)

so..he likes your mom?


----------



## gwcaton (May 6, 2004)

Morning Babsie !


----------



## gwcaton (May 12, 2004)

Hi Hun !

how's Babsie ?  How is your aquarium coming along ?  hope you are doing ok .


----------



## BabsieGirl (May 14, 2004)

HI Gary, B and Greek

Sorry I haven't been in here much.  Been busy here at work in all.  Boss is out today so I can slack a little bit.

Been thinking about starting up another journal.  Not sure. Maybe name it........ 6 week sizzle or something.........Watcha think?

Oh TGIF


----------



## greekblondechic (May 14, 2004)

Why 6 week sizzle hon?


----------



## BabsieGirl (May 14, 2004)

Just trying to spice it up a bit.  My diet will need to change in 6 weeks anyways.  HOPEFULLY.

What do you have in mind hon?


----------



## gwcaton (May 14, 2004)

Hey Gorgeuos !  Glad to hear from you .
TGIF  to you too !


----------



## greekblondechic (May 14, 2004)

Nothing dear, just wasn't sure what was happening in 6 weeks


----------



## BabsieGirl (May 14, 2004)

according to my dr, I should lose 15lbs of water weight in 4 weeks. If I don't, I get prescription diruetics for a week.  During this time (6 weeks), I'm also going to diet SO, I'm hoping to lose about 20lbs in 6 weeks.  I know that seems like a lot BUT, hormones make you retain water and I've put on A LOT of it.   I'll also take pictures over the weekend.  I won't share them until I've reached a loss of 20lbs...Who knows...I may end up posting with the second set of pics......

Greek, I'm so jiggly  My dad and I are planning to bike after my 6 weeks is up.  We'll do  60 miles total for the weekend....30 on Sat and 30 on Sun..........I HOPE I can keep up with him....

How are things coming along for you hon?

Hey (((Gary))), thanks for saying Hi gorgeous.  Even though I am not, it makes me feel good to hear it.  What are ya doingn over the weekend?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 14, 2004)

Awww well I'm glad to hear that, I'm sure you will start feeling better once that happens too!

I am all jiggly myself but unfortunately its fat not water so I gotta work it all off.

Im doin ok, gettin ready to graduate and find a job.. scary..

I agree that its probably easier to post the pics later, posting before pics was really upsetting 4 me.

Good luck on your bike ride.. what a good way to get ur cardio!


----------



## BabsieGirl (May 14, 2004)

Greeky, I wish we lived closer because I'm sure we can motivate each other.  And, you're right, I will feel better about myself when I lose the weight.  I'm def. starting all over.  I'm willing to sacrifice muscle mass to get lean THEN, build muscle once I'm down to my ideal body weight.  

Cool, you're graduating soon.  Great job sweetie.  Does your college have job placement programs?  What was your major?

For sure, I'm going to post them after I feel confident about myself.  That way I'm more apt to handle the rough criticism thrown my way.  I'm not going to weight train or go to my gym.  I'm embarrassed about my weight gain (even though it has been out of my control.)  My main focus is losing the weight by dieting and doing what I can around the house and with my father.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 14, 2004)

There are lots of great ways to stay active outside of a gym.  Walk, run, bike, play tennis, even rollerblading, and I'm sure there's others.

My degree will be in communication, unfortunately my school is tooooo big for any type of placement program.  I am looking for any job w/in corporate communications such as marketing or public relations. 

If we lived closeby we'd def need to give each other lots of hugs!


----------



## BabsieGirl (May 14, 2004)

Exactly

You know what, I've never gone rollerblading.  It looks fun though

Do you have a particular company you'd prefer to grow with?

Def. lot AND LOTS of HUUUGGGGSSSS


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2004)

Hey there! How are you doing?? You should try rollerblading--it is Awesome!!

Greeky is right-there is a lot of different things to do outside of the gym. I hardly ever go to the gym (I do all my weight workouts at home.. I have freeweights and other equipment)
However.. all of my cardio is done either outside (powerwalks/sprints/jogging/rollerblading) Or step aerobics in my own home.. or workout videos. 

How is the Endometriosis doing? I have had a really rough 2 weeks..but all is well and I'm still managing to get in some kickass workouts.

Anyway..wanted to say Hello to you. I hope you have a great weekend.. have fun on that bike ride..thats a lot of miles


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I'm so jiggly


hey...that can be a good thing....

(had to be said..)
you feeling good?
Have fun biking? what kind of biking? road / mtn? As soon as I get my income checks back, I am gona get a mtn bike so Kristen and I can wreak havok all over the Rockies!
you take care of yourself!


----------



## gwcaton (May 14, 2004)

> Hey (((Gary))), thanks for saying Hi gorgeous.  Even though I am not, it makes me feel good to hear it.  What are ya doingn over the weekend?



Hi again!  
Hmmmmmmm well i have to work sunday !!!! BOO !! HISS !!!!
And saturday I will be driving miss Debbie. Other wise known as driving my wife around most of the day to garage sales !  Hopefully a movie later that day.

How about you , GORGEOUS !!!!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (May 24, 2004)

I was just popping in to say HI

Friday is my last day


----------



## shortstuff (May 24, 2004)

Hey babs good luck    I am thinking about you and hope things turn out well for you


----------



## BabsieGirl (May 24, 2004)

Hey thanks SS

How are you doing?


----------



## Stacey (May 24, 2004)

Heya Babs!!!  Friday is your last day for What honey?? For work?? ??


----------



## shortstuff (May 24, 2004)

I am good, just busy as a bee with everything at school and trying to maintain my sanity.    I really hope this time off from work gives you a breather hun  :kiss


----------



## BabsieGirl (May 24, 2004)

Hi Stacey - yeah, from both work and the internet.  I may get online from home.  Not sure yet.  How are you feeling?

SS  --  I'd say you're a busy bee   What's your secret to staying sane?  ........................I cannot wait to get a breather.  It'll feel wonderful!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 24, 2004)

SO are you having surgery?


----------



## BabsieGirl (May 24, 2004)

Surgery is up in the air at the moment.

June 1st I'll be seeing an Endocrin specialist at the Cleveland Clinic.  I'll let him make decisions for me.  I've been doing TONs of research, and I'm thinking I want to try the Holistics way of healing....."The healing power of positive thinking!" (my dad believes in this entirely)  I'll be seeing specialists in, Endocrinology, nutrition, mental and physical health..............Physiotherapist.  I'll try accupuncture, etc......I want to see how this all works out.  I'll also be trying to get pregnant during this time. So, I'll be REALLY busy.


----------



## JLB001 (May 24, 2004)

Busy doing the    hehe


Hope all goes well Babsie!


----------



## Stacey (May 24, 2004)

Good Luck Babs!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (May 24, 2004)

lmao - After a while...the hee hee....turns into work ='s no fun.  It stinks.  Jod - I LUV your pictures....You look stunning!!!!

Stacey - Thanks for the luck.  I'm gonna need it


----------

